# Axcel Armortech Hunting Sight Giveaway!!!!!!!



## T.R.U.PRO

There are thousands of you guy/gals out there that frequent this website everyday. I know you love New Products and getting something not many people have yet. Well here's your chance to do it again, and for free!!! I am willing to give you a Free Armortech Hunting Sight of your choice for simply visiting/calling/e-mailing your local retailer and asking them if they carry Armortech or if they have even heard of Armortech Hunting Sights by the makers T.R.U.Ball. Thats all, just a little discussion. If they don't carry Armortech tell them what they are missing. The next thing you know they are all set up with the Hottest hunting sight of the Year! Whats in it for the shop? Besides great points in profit off of sales, no less than 37% , they also recieve discounts for owners and employees not available to any others. Retailers/contestants have no obligation to buy to be qualified, but the more interest generated the better your chances. Feel free to visit as many shops as you desire.

Tell me about your experience with your buds at the bow shop here on Archerytalk.com and my coherts and myself could make you the proud owner of a NEW Armortech Hunting Sight of your choice. Not sure how many of them I am willing to give away yet, but you will not be dissapointed, after all it is FREE. Visit www.axcelsights.com for any information, or feel free to pm me with any questions. 

Winners based on their post and feedback recieved here at our office. Winners are also randomly choosen, with no obligation to Axcel Sights.

What your Aiming for:


----------



## Kstigall

I'll make you a deal. Put wheels on one to my addy and I'll kick your butt with it at the next "Smak at the Shak" shoot. :wink: If I don't you can have it back. 

Better yet, make it an AX2000 with a 9" bar............... Have you guys made a good pin for these sights yet? Can the "pin head" from the Armortech be used on the AX's?

That's a good deal you're offering folks. I expect you'll make some archers very happy.


----------



## Boludo

I put this up an hour before you posted this, so you know I'm not brown nosing. 

Move over, Spot Hogg. There's a new king in town.

I just got my new axcel armortech hd sight yesterday.

Whoa.

This is exactly what I have been waiting for. Microadjustable all the way around, built like a tank, pins stay on the same axis, covered fibers, and oozing awesomeness. Well done, tru ball guys. This thing is a winner. AND you can custom order with whatever pin configuration you want. I got mine w/ 7 pins, the top 4 in .19 and the last three in .10, alternating yellow and green.

This is the best hunting sight ever built. Period. The only thing that would make it better is if it cost $14.95 and locked on targets automatically. 

The guys in the shop were also very impressed. The Armortech is now THE hunting sight to have, and orders will show that. I was actually in a different shop this afternoon and showed everyone what I had, and they were all equally impressed.

I'd love an armortech on both of my bows!


----------



## Otdrsman85

Just talked to the local shops here where Im at. Forks Country Store and Sanders Archery.

Neither of them carry them yet. One of them said that if he gets to take a look at them at the asa show he will make his decision then to carry them or not. Also talked to the Hunters Den in Russellville KY, he hasnt heard of them. Back Country Archery in Glasgow KY hasnt heard of them, and Gander MT. here in Bowling Green doesnt have them either. Good looking sights, Debating on trying one myself one day but just waiting on somemore feedback. Not sure if its worth giving up the old trusty spott hogg yet. You all really need to get these spread out. Thats all the shops within 30 miles of me and none of them have them. Only one of them has even heard of them. I told them the website and told them to take a look at them


----------



## rwells

I have already talked to one shop owner, and guess I will have to find another.


----------



## Big Timber

Thats a nice looking product you have there.

I already asked one shop, but will definately ask a few more!

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## TCR1

Brandon,
I really appreciate all the support that T.R.U. gave the benefit shoot I put together for the Colorado Chapter of Hunt of a Lifetime last year. It is great to get the support from these efforts from industry leaders like T.R.U.

Having said that, after looking at your web site (briefly), I am curious about how the third axis is adjusted on your pin sights?

Also, will you be building scopes for the Axcel sites that feature the hour glass shape for a truly round sight picture or am I behind the bus and you guys already have done this?

Final thing...its hard to approach a shop about a "great" product not many have seen already. I'm sure you guys will be a great success at the show...especially if pricing is better than others.

Thanks and best of luck!
Ryan


----------



## kkaldor

This is kind of a coincidence because after seeing the Armortech on Archerytalk for the first time a few weeks ago I went off to my local archery shop and asked them if they had the new Armortech sight yet. They said that they did not and I asked them if they had seen it yet because I thought it looked like the best hunting sight I had ever seen. Granted this was a day or so after I had first seen in on Archery talk so the news probably hadn't spread about this great new sight yet.

I just checked their website and they do carry TRUBall products so I'm guessing they have access to the sights. 

I will definitely be talking to them more to see if they are getting the new Armortech's in.


----------



## Bobmuley

T.R.U.PRO said:


> ...What your Aiming for...


Isn't that "aiming with". 

Good looking sight, wouldn't expect less at this point...although extension bars (wouldn't even have to redesign anything, just pull it off the AX bars):thumbs_up


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

TCR1 said:


> Brandon,
> I really appreciate all the support that T.R.U. gave the benefit shoot I put together for the Colorado Chapter of Hunt of a Lifetime last year. It is great to get the support from these efforts from industry leaders like T.R.U.
> 
> Having said that, after looking at your web site (briefly), I am curious about how the third axis is adjusted on your pin sights?
> 
> Also, will you be building scopes for the Axcel sites that feature the hour glass shape for a truly round sight picture or am I behind the bus and you guys already have done this?
> 
> Final thing...its hard to approach a shop about a "great" product not many have seen already. I'm sure you guys will be a great success at the show...especially if pricing is better than others.
> 
> Thanks and best of luck!
> Ryan


The third axis is adjusted using the bubble. Works phenomonally.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Bobmuley said:


> Isn't that "aiming with".
> 
> Good looking sight, wouldn't expect less at this point...although extension bars (wouldn't even have to redesign anything, just pull it off the AX bars):thumbs_up


It will happen. First things first though.

Thats a different homerun you guys are going to love!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Keep-em coming this a great start, and some good stuff.

Remember this is FREE!!


----------



## Bobmuley

:thumbs_up


T.R.U.PRO said:


> It will happen. First things first though.
> 
> Thats a different homerun you guys are going to love!


I'll wait for that give away.


----------



## Otdrsman85

Have you guys not advertised much yet??? Like I said most of the dealers around me havent heard of them yet. Ill be glad to get my hands on one to check them out and do some comparrison with the SH. When are you planning on shipping them out or are they already shipping??


----------



## Bossmoss

I will tell my shop about them. I have been looking around the net can't find much on them is anyone selling them yet? It's the first sight that has made me think of giving up my SH and I've only seen pic. I would be glad to demo one and write a review. Do the need any field evaladaters?


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Otdrsman85 said:


> Have you guys not advertised much yet??? Like I said most of the dealers around me havent heard of them yet. Ill be glad to get my hands on one to check them out and do some comparrison with the SH. When are you planning on shipping them out or are they already shipping??


We have doubled our advertising budget that went into effect already this month and you will see a bunch of Armortech ads as well as T.R.U.Ball ads.

Already shipping and NO WAITING!!!!


----------



## RyanH

Well I didnt Call but I did talk to them in person at the local Pro Shop a couple weeks ago! I didnt even know about them. They actually told me about this new sight. Since I have been a spot hogg Fan this sight has really caught my eye. They talked about all the adjustment it had, and how solid of a sight it is. The guy at the shop told me he would sell me his spot hogg sight off his bow when this sight came in. I told him that i dont wanna buy another spot hogg I wanna see this new sight!

True story and happened a couple weeks ago!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

I can guarentee that this sight will hog the spot! I have been shooting it a lot indoors to stay honed up for hunting. Very durable, carefree, man those 0.010 fibers are bright.


----------



## RyanH

Does that entry count? I didnt call it was something that was already done! LOL


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Kstigall said:


> I'll make you a deal. Put wheels on one to my addy and I'll kick your butt with it at the next "Smak at the Shak" shoot. :wink: If I don't you can have it back.
> 
> Better yet, make it an AX2000 with a 9" bar............... Have you guys made a good pin for these sights yet? Can the "pin head" from the Armortech be used on the AX's?
> 
> That's a good deal you're offering folks. I expect you'll make some archers very happy.


Kstigall- With a new state of the art indoor range you better bring something better than an "A" game. I have range to practice on constantly and I think I will use it. Whenever I want to.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

RyanH said:


> Does that entry count? I didnt call it was something that was already done! LOL


Sure Ryan- Good Luck!


----------



## PSEloyal

Talked to Cory at Heartland Outdoors today he has heard of them but they dont carry them but he may be interested if he could check them out


----------



## CUSTOMNW

*Amortech-HD*

I puchased an Amortech-HD sight from Brandon several weeks ago and it is the finest hunting sight I've ever seen or used. It has 7 .19 pins that are bright and well protected. The quality and ease of use is outstanding. I first saw it on AT and checked with my local Sportsman Warehouse and they had never heard of it, but now all the Techs are all talking about it. I beleive Excel has hit a home run with this new sight.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Regards, Customnw

Olympia , WA


----------



## jpm_mq2

Last time i visited oakridge archery in kasota Mn,i talked with don about the new sights and showed him the photo's posted on this site.He was unaware of this offering from you guys.He is a dealer,and he seemed impressed by the construction of your new sights.
i will bring it to his attention again next time i am there.


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Great offer Brandon!:thumbs_up


----------



## Otdrsman85

Would love to take a look at one. Try and get one here in South Central KY for me. The local archery shops carry truball releases so Give Sanders Archery and Forks Archery a call and get one in their so I can take a look at it. Or you could just give me one.... HAHA


----------



## davel583

I asked the counter guy at Cabela's and he'd never heard of them (I didn't bring up the T.R.U. Ball affiliation). He didn't know the product manager who would be in charge of putting them in the catalog and on the shelves but I will keep digging.
My current sight, which will remain nameless, is similar but the screws used to lock down the sight afte micro adjustments are starting to strip out. Switching from target to hunting arrows, I need to make vertical adjustments and the sight is beginning fail me. A more durable sight would be just the ticket and it looks like you may have a winner. 
Oh, almost forgot, my site has .019" pins that are too big and there is no option for .010"s so you have one up there too.


----------



## Bo Bob

I'll talk to Steve tomorrow at Steves Archery right there in Madison Heights.:shade:

Does he count even though we've already seen the one Willie brought around to show us.

Props on another fine product. From what I briefly saw it was top notch and looked great.
I'm sure he'll have one or two at the shop to put in peoples hands.


----------



## little bow blue

*Axcel in the UK*

In the UK up until 12 months ago Copper John Ants sights were the in vogue sight. 
Since the introduction of Axcel target sights, they have swept the board as the Rolls Royce of sights. The Axcell is the must have sight over here and most shops have themon their stock list.
There's not many users of multi pin sights over here but at first sight the Armortech is better enginered than most other sights on the market.
I've put on on my letter to Santa!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

It all counts! Lets keep it toward the top!



Bo Bob said:


> I'll talk to Steve tomorrow at Steves Archery right there in Madison Heights.:shade:
> 
> Does he count even though we've already seen the one Willie brought around to show us.
> 
> Props on another fine product. From what I briefly saw it was top notch and looked great.
> I'm sure he'll have one or two at the shop to put in peoples hands.


----------



## Hellbilly

I talked to my local shop owner and he tried to sell something else until i told him i was really interested in armortech sights. I currently have hha and that is what the shop pushes. I told the owner to check out your product and see what he thought. So hopefully he will be getting ahold of you guys. That sight looks sweet. Do you have a website for us to purchase it at? I am broke right now but when i start working again i am looking for a new sight


----------



## Big B

I talked to the guy at Lamen's archery shop about them today and he didn't have a clue. I told him to check them out. He knew of the axcel target sight but knew nothing of the Armortech.

I love the axcel 3000 i have on my A7 so i know this sight will be great!


----------



## drtnshtr

Gave Shane at Fairfield Outdoors In Lancaster, ohio a call tonight and had him pull these up on his Laptop at the shop. Sounds Like all the staff shooters there are interested in getting them after looking at them. I would give him a call 740-653-2697....They have had a very good business here in central Ohio since 1994...


----------



## trob_205

talked to the local shop today and they said they have heard about them but nothing much after that...i told them i could probably get the number for them so they can talk to a rep and they said they would like that....its for litchfield outdoors here in michigan...all i need is a number or an address so i can give them more info (i will prolly just get it off the website unless guided otherwise)....they sound interested and i am going to give them all of the dealer info mentioned in the first post...


----------



## Otdrsman85

Bump to the top for you guys


----------



## jamesaf2870

*sight*

I am the one that told Ryanh about the sight, they are even better than the one i saw at ata last year great sight. we will be selling them as sooon as we can get them from the factory thanks.


----------



## My2Sons

I sent this to Cabela's. I hope you can keep up if they go with it. They're pretty big.

I have been a Cabela's customer for many years and an archer and bowhunter for many more. In recent years I have been impressed with the new offerings that Cabela's has had within their archery department. Many of these products have been highly recommended on a popular website, ArcheryTalk.com. The Limbdriver arrow rest and Slick Trick broadheads are examples. It has seemed as if Cabela's has responded to the great reviews and voices of this archery community. There is another product I would like to see on my local Cabela's shelf. The Axcel Armortech Hunting Sight by the makers T.R.U.Ball. With Cabela's already a T.R.U.Ball dealer and your expanding, higher end selection, this seems like a natural fit. I look forward to trying one at Cabela's.
Thanks,
Brad


----------



## Plain & Simple

I talked to Mr. Larue at Sportsman's Choice when I first saw the sight. Some of the folks that frequent there shoot Axcel target sights.He is a TRU Ball dealer & he is pretty open minded about new stuff. He is familiar with Axcel so if he got one of the Armortecs to demo that would really help sway him. I also told the staff at Gander Mtn. in Knoxville about them and they were very interested. I think the sight looks very functional and I am frothing at the mouth to get my hands on one.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Hellbilly said:


> I talked to my local shop owner and he tried to sell something else until i told him i was really interested in armortech sights. I currently have hha and that is what the shop pushes. I told the owner to check out your product and see what he thought. So hopefully he will be getting ahold of you guys. That sight looks sweet. Do you have a website for us to purchase it at? I am broke right now but when i start working again i am looking for a new sight



Hellbilly-Feel free to contact our office for ordering information. 434-929-2800


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

trob_205 said:


> talked to the local shop today and they said they have heard about them but nothing much after that...i told them i could probably get the number for them so they can talk to a rep and they said they would like that....its for litchfield outdoors here in michigan...all i need is a number or an address so i can give them more info (i will prolly just get it off the website unless guided otherwise)....they sound interested and i am going to give them all of the dealer info mentioned in the first post...


Armortech Hunting Sights
131 Crennel Dr.
Madison Heights, VA 24572
434-929-2800


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

jamesaf2870 said:


> I am the one that told Ryanh about the sight, they are even better than the one i saw at ata last year great sight. we will be selling them as sooon as we can get them from the factory thanks.


They are available now. No waiting, ready to ship!!!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

My2Sons said:


> I sent this to Cabela's. I hope you can keep up if they go with it. They're pretty big.
> 
> I have been a Cabela's customer for many years and an archer and bowhunter for many more. In recent years I have been impressed with the new offerings that Cabela's has had within their archery department. Many of these products have been highly recommended on a popular website, ArcheryTalk.com. The Limbdriver arrow rest and Slick Trick broadheads are examples. It has seemed as if Cabela's has responded to the great reviews and voices of this archery community. There is another product I would like to see on my local Cabela's shelf. The Axcel Armortech Hunting Sight by the makers T.R.U.Ball. With Cabela's already a T.R.U.Ball dealer and your expanding, higher end selection, this seems like a natural fit. I look forward to trying one at Cabela's.
> Thanks,
> Brad


Our Cabelas reprensentative has a sample and we are awaiting a response from them. Thanks for being a great Cabelas customer because they to listen to what their customers are wanting. Not worried about keeping up, investing in yet another high speed machine to meet demand.


----------



## NerdHick

I've had the sight in the woods and I tell ya what!! It was pouring rain and it worked like a charm...too bad I missed the doe!! HA HA HA

I've been to my shop and he had heard about it though another guy, when I brought it to him he was VERY impressed and couldn't stop talking about the ease of setting the pins...for Joe to say something is good, well it MUST be good!!

I'll be passing out the material that I received with the sight...it was also all the talk at hunting camp in IL!


----------



## soonerboy

I talked with Heartland Archery here in Hutchinson, KS. They may be giving you a call.


----------



## Shedstomper

Asked around at a couple of places and they hadn't heard of them. They look like an awesome sight, and I really like the covered fibers so they are protected. I am not the easiest person on equipment. (Probably why i am trying to fix the fibers on my Copper John, and in the market for a new sight.) The adjustability looks quick and easy and so far the reviews are sounding great. Checked out the website, but couldn't find anything on price. What kind of price are you looking at for a hunting site?


----------



## PAstringking

i have talked to both local shops....they both plan on getting some. both also push the sword sights pretty hard. 

would be nice to see one in person.


----------



## Brad HT

I recently talked with our only local shop in the area, and they are already selling alot of the Axcell target sights. When I told him about the Armortech, he was pretty pumped about it, and was gonig to start looking into it right away. Apparently they have always pushed the Spot Hogg, and CopperJohns sights for hunting, and they have been looking for a new sight that really simplified things, and was rock solid. I cant wait till they get some in...!


----------



## thenson

Check your PM. We have several pretty nice shops in the Evansville, Indiana area that I will talk to. I would love to get a brochure to leave with them, if available.

I've admired your target sights for a while and from what I see on the hunting sight, you have a real winner here. I have a top of the line sight on my hunting bow that is not user-friendly at all. The adjustments are complicated and difficult and claim to be "tool-less" but NOT really.

Whether I earn a free one or not, I'll be trying one of these soon.

Again, sweet looking sight.

thenson


----------



## CHAMPION2

Wow thats a fine looking fixed pin sight. May have to try one!!!


----------



## jamesbowman

*T.R.U Armortech*

Just talked to Ritchie Archery and Old And New Sports- Both carry your releases and nne carries your target sights. Neither one had heard of the sight. I told them about it and the deatails of the sight both said they would look into it and check them out on the web. I use the T.R.U. Axcel 3000 and can't wait to see the Amortech in person.


----------



## BlueUltra2

*ArmorTech...*

I just talked to my local archery shop, Borkholders Archery, in which is amished owned and ran. I'm usually his eyes and ears for whats going on in the archery world and on the net. I told him about this sight and he had never heard of it. I was telling him about all the cool features that this sight has to offer, especially the fully contained fiber in each pin. He's amazed by all the awesome features that this sight is bringing to the table. I guarateed him it would take over the number one spot in the shop on hunting sight sales. He's definately interested and will be looking to order some soon.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

I talked to Brandon at Archery Country in St. Cloud, MN and told him they should take a look at this sight. He said he will pull up this thread and show it to the owners. I also am emailing Cabelas in Rogers, MN (my favorite store) and giving them the web address to find this link.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Shedstomper said:


> Asked around at a couple of places and they hadn't heard of them. They look like an awesome sight, and I really like the covered fibers so they are protected. I am not the easiest person on equipment. (Probably why i am trying to fix the fibers on my Copper John, and in the market for a new sight.) The adjustability looks quick and easy and so far the reviews are sounding great. Checked out the website, but couldn't find anything on price. What kind of price are you looking at for a hunting site?


The retail price is $189.99 to $234.99. Granted most people will not sell for reatil price, that is our starting point.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

LiteSpeed1 said:


> I talked to Brandon at Archery Country in St. Cloud, MN and told him they should take a look at this sight. He said he will pull up this thread and show it to the owners. I also am emailing Cabelas in Rogers, MN (my favorite store) and giving them the web address to find this link.


The more you guys tell Cabela's you want them the sooner they will get them in! We have a meeting with them very soon. Armortech is one of the items they will be considering.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

One will be Given Away TODAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Norwegian

*Yeah I want one, but...*

...Instead of me talking for you, why don't you tell me where I can obtain your sight online :tongue:

I have decided on a Armortech for my ordered Sentinel, but have no luck finding a online source :set1_thinking:


----------



## Otdrsman85

Good news for ya. I talked to Sanders Archery today and they are ordering one to have up at the shot so people can take a look at it. Im pretty pumped about it. Really wanting to take a look at it


----------



## TXHillCountry

*All-Star Archery*

I was in All-Star Archery North the day after I saw a pic online of the new sight. I told them to order some. I knew they wouldn't be sorry I know the quality that TRU makes and this sight looks like there is finally a sight that would get me to give up my Spott-Hogg.

Looks like it is built just as well as Spot-Hoog, has all the adjustability that you get on the SH but it looks much easier to make the adjustments. What more can you ask for?


----------



## BlueUltra2

*Armortech sights...*

I just got off the phone again with the owner of Borkholders Archery and and he's excited about the new sights. He said that it has to be a great sight knowing that the quality of TRU Ball is outstanding. He's anxiously waiting to see one of these sights. We think that this would be a great, if not the best , seller in the shop. So hopefully he will have them in his shop asap. The first time I contacted him about the sight and now he's calling me asking more questions about it. I think he's a little excited to see the new product. What an AWESOME product by TRU Ball!!!

Travis


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Norwegian said:


> ...Instead of me talking for you, why don't you tell me where I can obtain your sight online :tongue:
> 
> I have decided on a Armortech for my ordered Sentinel, but have no luck finding a online source :set1_thinking:


Lancaster Archery Supply or Factory Direct. Available today at both locations.


----------



## MikeTN

I have been waiting for this sight for a while. I've asked at the trailer at the ASA shoots just about every time since I saw the prototype at the ATA show last year.

That one was slick. The production model looks GREAT. I have gone through 10 hunting sights in the last 5 years and have still not found one I really like. I have a feeling this will be the one. I love my Axcel target sight, and this looks to live up to the wait we've had for the hunting sight.

I called Hermitage Archery- our only local shop a few minutes ago (the shop I have dealt with and shot for for the last 5 years recently closed).

He said that he could order me one, but that they would not be stocking them. I told him that I wanted to see one firsthand and play with it before I ordered one, but if I could find one and like it (as I'm sure I will) that I'll be back to make an order.

Unfortunately, he is the only shop around right now. In his defense, he does try to keep his inventory down and do a lot of special orders. He still has his doors open, so thankfully he's doing a lot better than many other dealers.

The downside is that for a sight in this price range, most people want to play with it first. When the dealers don't have them, they just end up buying whatever their dealer has they can play with, or what their buddy has. 

When you're in an area like this with only one (or no) pro shops, you don't get nearly the product exposure with new products- especially when they have a higher investment requirement on the dealer's part to get them in the door to see if people will buy it.

Anyway, I wish you well with the sight, and have no doubt I will be shooting one soon anyway. Maybe that will help drive demand up in the area so he would be wiling to stock one.


----------



## living1512

I have checked in with a few shops, one I used to frequenct back in sc in pendleton (he had hear of 'em at his club). so a few the shops have heard of the sight, but some are waiting to get a look at them in person, as I am myself, but they look to be really well built from the pics.


----------



## Kstigall

Brandon, have you heard anything from the Hunt'N Shak? 

Looks like you guys have hit another home run!


BTW- You should know my "A" game is the VERY best.....................mediocre game in town!!


----------



## medic1

called cabelas three different times today...............


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

As soon as this thread hits 1000 views, I am gonna give the first Armortech Hunting Sight to one of your lucky Archerytalkers!


----------



## bowhnter7

Archery in the Wild in Longmont [email protected] 1725 Vista Veiw Drive Unit E 80504 720 652-9100 

Does not have or carry them. They carry alot of SH sights. I think yours would be a good sight for AIW to carry. It looks and sounds like another quality durable rock solid sight that would go up against SH very well. AIW is always looking for another quality sight to carry, they have tried em all. The SH sell 10 to 1 in that shop.


----------



## medic1

:bump2: :ball:


----------



## AkNomad

I have a few questions about your sights. Do you make more than one model for hunting and how much do they weigh? There's only 1 bowshop in town but I will ask him about it and see if he knows anything about your product.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

AkNomad said:


> I have a few questions about your sights. Do you make more than one model for hunting and how much do they weigh? There's only 1 bowshop in town but I will ask him about it and see if he knows anything about your product.



There are 4,5, and 7 pin models. Armortech HD has the Mathews Harmonic Damper, and Armortech is without a damper. You also have the choice of 0.010 or 0.019 fiber optics.

Weight Armortech HD=9.08 oz
Armortech = 8.68 oz


----------



## RyanH

Been looking at these real hard!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

*Winner. Winner. Winner.*

Well after the first 1000 views we have a Winner!!!




After a random drawing for all the entrants from my personal message page and posts right here on this thread the winner is?








































JeffKinIL


You are the first Winner of an AXCEL Armortech Hunting sight of your choice. Give me a call between the hours of 9am-5pm EST to claim your prize. WILL SHIP TOMMORROW! Heres the number 434-534-4074.

Oh wait its not over, as the posts come in, and the more this thread stays at the top the more I will giveaway!!! YOU COULD BE NEXT!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Congratulations Jeff, awesome young man to win what appears to be an awesome looking sight!

Thanks for offering something like this, Jeff will give you an honest review on it!!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

I am leaving for Kansas in the morning, so I will not be able to check this thread as much as I would like. It will still probably be daily though, just not ten or twelve times a day like the last few days. Keep pm'ing me and posting and we will see if we can get you an Armortech Sight next.

Thanks a lot for the efforts put forth and interaction all of you have had with your favorite retailers.

Brandon


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

I have not met him nor do I know him, but I cannot wait till he finds out!


----------



## BlueUltra2

*Well let's keep it back at the top...*

Let's take it back to the top for the night...


----------



## AiR_GuNNeR

I spoke with the Gander mountain in Novi Michigan about the sights, as well as the local small shop. The small shop was very interested. I had printed your contact info from the earlier post and gave it to the owner. The guy at Gander didn't seem very professional about ...ho hum...
Eric


----------



## Jeff K in IL

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Well after the first 1000 views we have a Winner!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a random drawing for all the entrants from my personal message page and posts right here on this thread the winner is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JeffKinIL
> 
> 
> You are the first Winner of an AXCEL Armortech Hunting sight of your choice. Give me a call between the hours of 9am-5pm EST to claim your prize. WILL SHIP TOMMORROW! Heres the number 434-534-4074.
> 
> Oh wait its not over, as the posts come in, and the more this thread stays at the top the more I will giveaway!!! YOU COULD BE NEXT!


This can't be true....


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Just talked to Jeff on the phone and he is very excited. Says he never wins anything, well not anymore!

Very gracious young man and I cannot wait till he tries out the New Armortech and lets you all know what he thinks.

Congratulations Jeff, nice talking with you.


Remember its not over keep posting and moving this thread to the top!!

Brandon


----------



## cgchris99

Just got to see this sight in person. Very nice. I'll be talking to you folks.


----------



## RyanH

Talked to Al today again about this sight! I think I might be dropping the Spot Hogg Sights. I was there picking up my new 2009 pro elite!

Anyway he cant wait to get them in stock and I cant wait to get my hands on one!


----------



## autumn

I shoot in all the local 3d shoots in this area an know all the local pro shops, I have just about every sight they make an I lone them all out, with A bunch of my other equipment,I have 9 bows that are all set up diffrent,I like the looks of your sight an will have one to add to my new bow, Also I took a nice 5x6 bull this year ,an a 3 point buck,now it's time to start shooting spots,that's a nice looking sight you make.


----------



## Jeff K in IL

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Just talked to Jeff on the phone and he is very excited. Says he never wins anything, well not anymore!
> 
> Very gracious young man and I cannot wait till he tries out the New Armortech and lets you all know what he thinks.
> 
> Congratulations Jeff, nice talking with you.
> 
> 
> Remember its not over keep posting and moving this thread to the top!!
> 
> Brandon


It was a pleasure to talk to you Brandon, kill a big buck!:thumbs_up

I cannot wait to give it a first hand comparison to my Spot Hogg Hunter Hogg-it...

This will definently be good stuff..:darkbeer:


----------



## hkbwpro111

*sight*

I visited three shops here in northeast ohio and none of them have heard of your sights! I curently have two spott hoggs but would love to get one of your sights to test it out!


----------



## DesignedToHunt

PM Sent :darkbeer:


----------



## Jeff K in IL

TTT, great opportunity for people!:thumbs_up


----------



## Hasbro

I was at "Pats Archery" in Okmulgee, OK. two weekends ago....The rep was showing Dean his wares:darkbeer: I got to look at all of the goodies including the Armourtech sight. Really liked the way the individual pins adjust...Very nice! Also the small pin housing is ideal on the shorter A-A bows!
Dean said that he was going to carry them so:thumbs_up


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

You guys are doing a great job of keeping it at the top! At this rate, wow, I don't know what to think.

Keep it up!


----------



## DirtNapTV

*TruBall/Axcel*

Brandon, great marketing by you guys, I will talk with Deer Run Archery, Strikforce Archery, Alamance Archery, DropTine Archery, 12 Ring Archery, Barefoot Archery, Bladerunners Archery and see if I can get these guys to buy sights 3D and hunting is huge here in NC.

Great pin sight for hunting or comp.


----------



## RyanH

Awesome Stights!


----------



## medic1

congrats to JeffKinIL.


----------



## BlueUltra2

Another great product from T.R.U. Ball!!


----------



## AkNomad

I got ahold of my buddy that owns the local archery shop in Eagle River Alaska, he should be contacting you about your sights soon, he likes what he see's.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

I am sure you will give it a great comparison with your current sight Jeff.

When you do, post a review on here.

Again, great to see someone like yourself win it! Congrats again Buddy!


----------



## RyanH

Keep this one TTT


----------



## gtrain

*Talked to my local shop*

I talked to my local shop here in Morrice Michigan and sent you a pm about it. Looks like a great sight and I cant wait to see one and try one out :tongue:


----------



## AkNomad

T.R.U.PRO said:


> There are 4,5, and 7 pin models. Armortech HD has the Mathews Harmonic Damper, and Armortech is without a damper. You also have the choice of 0.010 or 0.019 fiber optics.
> 
> *Weight Armortech HD=9.08 oz
> Armortech = 8.68 oz*


Appreciate the info T.R.U.PRO.


----------



## Jeff K in IL

AdvanTimberLou said:


> I am sure you will give it a great comparison with your current sight Jeff.
> 
> When you do, post a review on here.
> 
> Again, great to see someone like yourself win it! Congrats again Buddy!


It will be a large write up!

TTT


----------



## ABTABB

I begged Green Acres Sporting Goods, B&B Archery, and the Archery Manager at Our local Gander Mountain, all here in Jacksonville, FL, to get one of these sights in so I can see/buy it. They all said they would, they all asked Me how they compared to a SH, I told them from what I've seen and heard, they were improved in almost every way. Can't wait to see one, to compare it to My Hogg-It!!


----------



## LiteSpeed1

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Just talked to Jeff on the phone and he is very excited. *Says he never wins anything, *well not anymore!
> 
> Very gracious young man and I cannot wait till he tries out the New Armortech and lets you all know what he thinks.
> 
> Congratulations Jeff, nice talking with you.
> 
> 
> Remember its not over keep posting and moving this thread to the top!!
> 
> Brandon


The only thing I ever won was a low draft number. Yeah, I'm that old.


----------



## GSLAM95

*Armortech - hd*

Brandon - I put the Armortech HD on and had it sighted in with very little effort as the independent micro pin and gang adjustments are truely awesome. 






The quality and craftsmanship put into this sight is top shelf! I have used most if not all of the top name brand sights out there in the past and the Armortech has earned it's place on my bows. 

I can not thank you and everyone at Tru ball enough for paying attention to the needs and wants of the serious bowhunter and fixed pin 3d archer.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up 

The sight was used just two days ago on the 19th as I was fortunate enough to tag this one before todays shotgun opener.









Jeff K in IL said:


> This can't be true....





Jeff K in IL said:


> It will be a large write up!
> 
> TTT


Jeff - You are going to love the Armortech sight!!! :nod:


----------



## AkNomad

Pushing this one back to the top....


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

3DMountaineer said:


> Brandon, great marketing by you guys, I will talk with Deer Run Archery, Strikforce Archery, Alamance Archery, DropTine Archery, 12 Ring Archery, Barefoot Archery, Bladerunners Archery and see if I can get these guys to buy sights 3D and hunting is huge here in NC.
> 
> Great pin sight for hunting or comp.


Magazine ads will hit the market sometime in December.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

GSLAM95 said:


> Brandon - I put the Armortech HD on and had it sighted in with very little effort as the independent micro pin and gang adjustments are truely awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quality and craftsmanship put into this sight is top shelf! I have used most if not all of the top name brand sights out there in the past and the Armortech has earned it's place on my bows.
> 
> I can not thank you and everyone at Tru ball enough for paying attention to the needs and wants of the serious bowhunter and fixed pin 3d archer.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> 
> The sight was used just two days ago on the 19th as I was fortunate enough to tag this one before todays shotgun opener.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff - You are going to love the Armortech sight!!! :nod:


To my knowledge, that is the 2nd buck killed with an ArmorTech hunting sight. I shot one on November 10th. That goes to show you how NEW of a hunting sight you have!

Congratulations! That is an awesome buck, and the biggest to date with the ArmorTech! (Mine was 140).


----------



## PSEloyal

Shot an AX 3000 for 3D if this sight is as tough as that one its gonna be a heeck of a sight


----------



## Fall Gray

GREAT BUCK GSLAM95!!!

This sight looks AWESOME!!! There WILL be models with longer bars, right??? 

Hmmmmmm......My Hoggies may be going bye-bye! I'll have to give the shop I shoot for a shout and see if they have any coming it yet!!

Mark


----------



## NerdHick

GSLAM95 said:


>


Great Buck!!! I was hoping to tag one with the sight but it didnt work out yet!!


----------



## REFLEXDEFLEX

Talked to the owner of The Bow Shop here in Waterloo, Canada. 
They don't carry it, but the owner told me he'll look into it. 
He sounded interested after I told him the 37% profit off sales. 
I told him the website and gave him the phone number from post #40. 
Haven't tried Axcel myself, so I'm excited to see what it's about :wink:


----------



## jamesaf2870

*sight*

ttt


----------



## XXLnevermis

I was able to see this sight from a rep last Spring and I was impressed. I have Spot Hoggs on all my bows (except for my Axcel on my target bow). This new Axcel sight will be going on all my future bows. Your new sight is taking off just like I knew it would. You did your research and delivered in a big way!! Thanks for giving us the ultimate hunting sight.


----------



## CHAMPION2

I am really digging these sights! I will talk to the local Scheels Sports in Grand Forks North Dakota Monday and tell them about the ArmourTech. They definitely should be interested at getting a few in. I believe they are a Tru-ball dealer already so should work awesome!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Does not phase me it would be a great sight especially with who makes it. I shoot a Tru Ball release and it has never let me down and if it ever did by chance, Tru Ball would make it right! Short N Sweet S2, like it so much I got one for hunting and another dedicated to 3D! 

BTW: Congrats GSLAM95 on a great buck!


----------



## medic1

:bump2:.............


----------



## jpm_mq2

It would be nice if you could send me some brochures to hand out here locally.I have a cabelas 8 miles up the road,scheels all sports, and gander mountain within 1 hour of me also as well as 2 pro shops that i frequent.


----------



## ohio moose

I talked to my shop after seeing your first thread on the Armortech. He said he remembered seeing it at last years ATA show and would get some after seeing them at this years show. Well fast forward about 2 weeks. I go to the shop and he tells me he has some on the way. As a side I should have one today or Monday looking forward to getting it.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

The pm's and post are still pouring in keep it up. 

Approaching another point where we can GIVE, GIVE, GIVE!!!!


Yes, the sight has came along way since the 2008 ATA Show, however, this year I think it will be the talk of the show!


----------



## A Mess

Any plans to offer it in .029" .019 and .010 are great for 3D, but I like .029 for hunting. 

GREAT sight!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

No plans for a 0.029 pin size. All the pins we currently have are really bright and very visable in all conditions, plus they are completely protected within the sight.

Armortech Sight Light will also be available around the first of the year.


----------



## ohio moose

Looking forward to a dovetail mount Armortech. Any time frame on when we might see it ?


----------



## Spoon13

Bob Morgan from Bob's Sporting Goods said, and I quote, "That's the pertiest sight I've ever seen."


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Can you believe this thread was on page 3 in this section??? :grin:

Let's keep it to the top! :wink:


----------



## shakey27

As I sit back most of the time and just read everyones comments on this and that I must say that this sight just may be better than the spot hogg. After going to my local shop and talking to them they had no idea what I was talking about except they heard about a new pin sight coming out. These guys are big spot hogg fans so it is hard to fix what isn't broken. So after talking with them for a while I decided to go back home and look up this sight on here and send them the link to what the sight looks like and how it is built. I am back in the shop yesterday and asked them if they had a chance to look at them. They said yes and they have already talked to them and ordering some this coming week.

I also am a Huge Spot Hogg fan as well. But I personally called Tru.Ball and spoke with Randy about this new sight and he said Spot Hogg makes a great sight but wait until you see ours and try it. I bet you will make the change. So as an archery junkie I am sure I will spend more money to try this out. I really don't think I will be disappointed.


I enjoy trying new things so thanks Tru Ball.

I also am interested to see about the dove tail model. Any time frame?


----------



## Big B

you need to get more internet places to carry them. I've only found two in the past week. I'm glad you said Lancaster is going to carry them.


----------



## MikeTN

let's get this to the top.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Keep 'em coming!!!!


2000 VIEWS IS THE TARGET BEFORE SOMEONE IS ENLIGHTENED!!


----------



## jamesaf2870

*sight*

ttt


----------



## Norwegian

*Cheers...*



T.R.U.PRO said:


> Lancaster Archery Supply or Factory Direct. Available today at both locations.


Tank you for your reply, I have another question however; are they now available with the simple mount? I do not care much the HD model and want the standard for my Sentinel as I believe it will be a better match for that riser.

Prior to this post I Emailed Obsession archery about the Armortech since they had all my other items in stock, and if there are any from that shop reading this thread, would you please reply on my last email......leaving a potential customer in the void is not a good practice you know.


----------



## ohio moose

Norwegian,
I ordered one without the hd last week from Axcel. It has been shipped and is on it's way to me. I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Norwegian

Thanks ohio moose, now I know that they are ready available :smile:

Looking forward to your pics.....:thumbs_up


----------



## rain164845

*enter me!*

I have talked with my dealer. Let me know what info you need. They carry tru ball but not the sights. 
Joe


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

soonerboy said:


> I talked with Heartland Archery here in Hutchinson, KS. They may be giving you a call.



Stopped in Heartland Outdoors yesterday on my way to Stafford Kansas for a whitetail hunt.

Maybe we can met again only 30 minutes from there, is where we are staying.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

*Winner. Winner. Winner.*

And the Second winner is????
































Congratulations 

DesignedtoHunt
From the great state of Pennsylvania

Please contact me and let me know how I can build your new 2009 Armortech Hunting Sight, from the makers of T.R.U.Ball Release.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Another great guy to win! Congratulations John! Much deserving buddy!

Enjoy your new site! 

Way to go Tru Ball & Axcel on having a great little giveaway here!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

One more to go guys/gals. Keep the posts and pm's coming. I am shooting for three thousand views. Keep it to the top, and keep passing the word to your favorite retailers. 

I cannot be any happier the way this thread has turned out. Thanks to everyone and remember its not over till its over. You never know what I might come up with.

Thanks again Archerytalkers!

Brandon


----------



## bhill12

this sight looks awesome looks to be very well built. i was all set to get a spot hogg and now ive seen this one and think i will be going with the armortech instead. very nice cant wait to see one.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Thank you Brandon for this little contest. I am happy with my G5 ME but you never know.

If your sights are anything like your releases, they are top notch then!

Thanks again for the contest!


----------



## Honeymonster

The Armortech looks amazing!
I checked with all the dealers known to me here in Germany, 2 have the Axcel targetsight in their line-up. One didn't know about the new huntingsight but was very interrested. The other dealer already knew about them and will have them in his line-up. Also 2 other shops will have a closer look at the new sights.
Gonna check with the dealers in Switzerland and Austria tomorrow. 

I've been looking for a sight for my new Alphamax coming next week and I think I just found it.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Ttt


----------



## swampking

Stopped by Garrets in Meridian, MS to buy some wool socks and told him about the Axcel Armortech. THey sounded interested but this place don't have a good rep with customer service. I'll get my buddies to call and ask about the sight maybethey will look into it.


----------



## ABTABB

Went to Fort Caroline Archery, and The Okefenokee Sportsman this weekend, and told Them about It too. That's the 5 closest shops to Me.


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Congrats John!:thumbs_up

Great sight, I hope mine is here tomorrow for me to play with..


----------



## RyanH

Ttt


----------



## jamesbowman

*T.r.u.*

TTT -I can't wait to see one of these sights- I've shot Tru-Ball releases since they first came out. own two now- Their target sights are top notch. So these hunting sights look to be the best of the best.


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Thank you!!!!!!! I was trying to figure out how to sneak one in to the house without the wife killing me and now I don't have to   


I'll be sending a PM shortly!!!!


----------



## Honeymonster

What really like about the Armortech is the true center vision idea.
The whole sight looks designed for use and with the hunter in mind not the profit.
And the feature that its interchangeable for left and right makes it more interessting for and for the lefties of course. No more prolonged waiting time


----------



## Jeff K in IL

TTT!:thumbs_up


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

DesignedToHunt said:


> Thank you!!!!!!! I was trying to figure out how to sneak one in to the house without the wife killing me and now I don't have to
> 
> 
> I'll be sending a PM shortly!!!!


Congrats John on the sight, if you want, you could send it to me....I wouldn't want to see you get in trouble with the wife!  She might not buy the idea you won it on here!


----------



## Jeff K in IL

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Congrats John on the sight, if you want, you could send it to me....I wouldn't want to see you get in trouble with the wife!  She might not buy the idea you won it on here!


I will talk to his wife when I call him, if she doesn't believe him, ok John!

Sorry Lou...


----------



## slamdam

I have tried verturarly every hunting sight on the market. Spot hogg in my oponion is the best. I would be willing to try this sight if it had an adjustable bar on it.


----------



## Big B

up again


----------



## Honeymonster

@ slamdam: Why the bar? 
The Armortech has mounting holes for three different positions.


----------



## ABTABB

*Bump*

Let's get this back on the first page!


----------



## BlueUltra2

I would have to say that T.R.U. Ball keeps bringing out great products to keep themselves at the top of the pack. Spot Hogg has some serious competition now with the new ArmorTech!! They might as well step aside and let the ArmorTech rise to the top.


----------



## BlueUltra2

Let's take this back to the top where it belongs!!


----------



## Fall Gray

Any close-ups of the individual pin adjustments?? 

Mark


----------



## ohio moose

Mine just arrived today. I'll try to get some pics up later. I have a football banquet to attend.


----------



## Welsh Warrior

*nice sight*

going to try to get to local dealer here which is about 80 miles but have to wait till the weekend to tell them about it .


----------



## RyanH

WOW page four?????

Geez lets get this back to the top!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Jeff K in IL said:


> I will talk to his wife when I call him, if she doesn't believe him, ok John!
> 
> Sorry Lou...


And I thought we were friends Jeff!  LOL!!

Bump back to the top for a great company!


----------



## Dieselman

Where does a person have to go to get one of these?

I was looking into the viper microtune, but seeing this has my attention now.

Thanks


----------



## RyanH

Geez page two now????

Wow what is happening?


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Dieselman said:


> Where does a person have to go to get one of these?
> 
> I was looking into the viper microtune, but seeing this has my attention now.
> 
> Thanks



Some local retailers all across the country have them, they can also be ordered through Lancaster Archery Supply, or feel free to contact our office. We will be happy to take care of you if your local guys don't have them. 

Then you can go ask them if they know about them. Tell them that they should. Then you never know you might just win won right here on AT.

Let us know if we can help you.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Wow! Now page 5!


Hoping to here from Jeff K in IL tommorrow. I think his sight will be delivered then. Anxious to see know what the first winner thinks. 

Thanks Jeff


----------



## greg64

I just e-mailed Fred Lutger from Freddie Bear Sports in Tinley Park, Il. I know Fred personally. Here is the e-mail.

Hello Fred,



I am curious if you are carrying the Axcel Armortech Sights or heard of Armortech Hunting Sights by the makers T.R.U Ball. My buddy has one on his bow and it is very impressive. I think it could be the Hottest hunting sight of the Year! Please respond and let me know what you think of their sight. Here is a link to their website. www.axcelsights.com 




Thanks,

Greg


----------



## BlueUltra2

This sight has been well thought out. How many times have we walked through the woods and have been worried about breaking a fiber on the way to the tree? Not anymore since the fibers are enclosed in the pin!! That would have to be one of the best ideas I have seen in a long time. Also how you can change it from a right hand to a left hand sight with the same model. The micro adjust for every little movement of the sight. And the harmonic dampener. So many great features have been put in one sight. It's definately a top notch sight!!


----------



## greg64

I just e-mailed Fred Lutger from FreddieBearSports.com. I know Fred and hopefully he'll e-mail me back. If you can send me a sight I can take it to him personally. Go to www.bowhunting.net, Fred is part of their prostaff and knows many people in teh industry. Here is a link to his recent bear hunt. http://www.bowhunting.net/artman/publish/Bear_2008/Fred_s_Bear.shtml

Greg


----------



## BlueUltra2

We need to keep this on page 1!!


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Jeff K in IL said:


> I will talk to his wife when I call him, if she doesn't believe him, ok John!
> 
> Sorry Lou...



Thanks Jeff lol. The funny part is I have been very fortunate and won a lot of stuff from broadheads to tree stands. Every time a package comes I tell her I won something. I told her about this sight I just won and if I didn't know better I'd swear she didn't believe me lol.


Lou, if I don't make it, the sight is all yours!


----------



## Honeymonster

ttt for the best sight 09 :darkbeer:


----------



## Jeff K in IL

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Wow! Now page 5!
> 
> 
> Hoping to here from Jeff K in IL tommorrow. I think his sight will be delivered then. Anxious to see know what the first winner thinks.
> 
> Thanks Jeff


Nothing here today, maybe today.


----------



## wvman

*prices/???*


----------



## hunter83

Talked to the local archery shop. They didn't know anything about them, but said that they would look into it. I've asked them about other products before and they also said that they would look into it, but nothing ever came of it so I'm not going to get my hopes up. 

I guess I will have to find a place online to find one. :angry:


----------



## crazyhorse76

wvman said:


> *prices/???*



wvman, 
The retail price is going from $189.99 to $234.99. Hope you find that to you liking. Trust me when I say the Armortech Sight has more bang for your buck than any other sight on the market.

Thanks,
Scott




"Pain is only fear leaving the body"


----------



## RyanH

Ttt


----------



## beenfarr

I'm excited about this sight. I shoot an Axcel 3000 on my spot and 3d bow. That is by far the best target site on the market. I was thinking I wish Axcel made a pin sight. I hit the web site and there it was. :teeth: I know it will perform well for me!

Great work guys!

Ben


----------



## borealis

Recently inquired at a large shop in South Central, PA, I was curious what the price was. They had not heard of it yet. But, they are checking into it.:thumbs_up


----------



## MikeTN

ttt


----------



## medic1

Ttt


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Back to page 1! :grin:


----------



## Honeymonster

2,8k and closing!


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Brandon, tell my UPS man to get here faster, otherwise I have to wait to play until after work..


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Hurry! Hurry!


----------



## RyanH

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Hurry! Hurry!


Where do I hurry to?


----------



## AkNomad

Bumpity bump


----------



## BlueUltra2

We need to anchor this thing on to the first page!!


----------



## PSEloyal

:darkbeer:


----------



## Welsh Warrior

*talked to bow shop*

80 miles away so could't make the drive so talked on phone said they would check into it ya never know


----------



## Honeymonster

One more time for a great product!


----------



## BlueUltra2

Back to the first page........


----------



## BlueUltra2

Back to the top again for this great sight!!


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Ohhh, this sight is very nice...:tongue:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Jeff K in IL said:


> Ohhh, this sight is very nice...:tongue:


man law Jeff, man law!! Get that baby on your bow and show it off to us! 

Two allen screws, two minutes flat!! Will take longer to take the picture and load it on here than installation!!


----------



## adowns99

i spoke with chad at presleys outdoors in bartonville, il. he said he expects for them to carry them. i had him write down my number and want him to give me a call when they get them in. i will have one on the new rig.


----------



## jamesaf2870

*great sight*

ttt


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Jeff K in IL said:


> Ohhh, this sight is very nice...:tongue:


I cannot believe you are leaving them hang like this. Show that thing off.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

*Winner. Winner. Winner.*

Well first off all I want to Thank you all for your participation in the Armortech Giveaway. We are very pleased with the reception and look forward to taking this product to the ATA Show. With your help we feel that a lot of dealers will come looking for this new hot hunting sight.

Without further a do, here is the last winner.

Remember to keep this at the top with all your reviews and field testing.

Thanks again!

Brandon


----------



## GSLAM95

Jeff K in IL said:


> Ohhh, this sight is very nice...:tongue:


:nod:Yes it is! :nod:


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

*Winner. Winner. Winner.*

Oh yeah the winner!!




You probably thought I forgot.













BlueUltra2



Congratuations!


You are the man. I ask one thing, take this new sight to Borkholders and show it off, and If you can make it I would like you to see some ole friends of mine at Bass and Bucks in Wabash.

Pm me with your choice of sight!!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

*I'm not done yet!!!!*

We are in the giving mood and yes, we are giving yet another Armortech Hunting sight away.


I can't help but notice the great attitude and keeping at the top as well.

Thank you and I hope you enjoy your sight. Have a great Holiday season!















Congratulations






Winner: RyanH

Pm me with your choice of sight!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Happy


Thanksgiving!!

To all!! 


Keep it to the top!!!


----------



## RyanH

Holly Cow are you serious????

Sweet! Ill PM you right away!


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Brandon, you need to help me with something...ukey:

Did I say this sight was nice?:tongue:


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Dead SERIOUS!


----------



## RyanH

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Dead SERIOUS!


You are the man! These sights are awesome, I looked at them today at H&H gun range! Its funny cause I was thinking about buying one and I looked at Al and said Ill wait maybe ill win one! Sure as Heck I did! This is no Joke you can ask him! LOL

THanks alot man!


----------



## RyanH

Off to bed good night guys!

I cant wait to get my new sight in! 

Thanks you so much for the chance to win this sight!


----------



## ABTABB

Jeff K in IL said:


> Brandon, you need to help me with something...ukey:
> 
> Did I say this sight was nice?:tongue:


Hey Jeff K, You're about one "Pictureless Post" away from having Your Man Card revoked.:shade:


----------



## Jeff K in IL




----------



## trob_205

Jeff K in IL said:


>


looks good...i want one


----------



## MikeTN

That is just a slick sight.

I really don't like changing gear in the middle of hunting season, but....

I think one of these is in my near future.

I'd like to see and play with one first, but I may just bite the bullet and order!


----------



## ABTABB

That is impressive, I just noticed it was threaded for a lens:tongue:


----------



## Jeff K in IL

ABTABB said:


> That is impressive, I just noticed it was threaded for a lens:tongue:


And, the gang adjustments click like a target/3D Sight...:thumbs_up


----------



## trob_205

Jeff K in IL said:


> And, the gang adjustments click like a target/3D Sight...:thumbs_up


yea now i really want one


----------



## Welsh Warrior

*found one*

christmas present that is


----------



## BlueUltra2

*Thank you Brandon!!*

I just want to give thanks to Brandon for choosing me for this awesome sight. I can't believe I actually won. It will look great on my new Katera that I won from my local shop earlier this year. I will promise you that both shops will be getting a close look at this sight. And I want to congratulate Jeff, John, and Ryan. Good luck guys with your new sights. Once again, thanks to Brandon and T.R.U. Ball for the ArmorTech sight!!!!

Travis


----------



## Jeff K in IL

TTT!

Congrats BlueUltra2 and RyanH!:thumbs_up


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Jeff K in IL said:


> TTT!
> 
> Congrats BlueUltra2 and RyanH!:thumbs_up


I 2nd that! Enjoy the sights guys! Great job Brandon and Tru Ball! 

I am sure all of these guys will give you great reviews!


----------



## RyanH

well folks I'm out in the deer woods waiting for the action to start! 

I ordered a five pin set up with .010 pins that are green red green red green! 

I can't wait to bolt this sight on! 

Once again. Thanks and .............. Ttt


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

RyanH said:


> well folks I'm out in the deer woods waiting for the action to start!


In the woods hunting and still finds the time to get on here & post!  You da man Ryan, enjoy your new sight buddy and best of luck hunting! 

Get this back to the top!


----------



## RyanH

it's been really slow this morning! Have not seen anything! 

Gotta love the iphone 3g man this phones rocks let's me stay on AT all day long! 

I'll give you guys review of this sight when I get it hooked up and shooting! Icant already tell you it's sweet. I looked at one yesterday!


----------



## jamesaf2870

*sight*

congradulations ryan i cant beleive you won after the statement yesterday great sight guys


----------



## Fall Gray

*Questions....*

Still wondering how the micro-adjust works on each individual pin?? 

Also, any threaded ports anywhere to accept a light??

And…….how would you rate the brightness of the fibers without a light??

THANK YOU!!!

Mark


----------



## ABTABB

3rd page? Back to the Top!!!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Notice the picture in the previous post that jeffkinil put up there are five little silve set screws that account for each pin. When loosened(1/2 turn) it engages itself on a leadscrew allowing it to be moved once the rapid adjustment knob it spun. The awesome thing is you can move one, two, three, or all your pins at one time, and the pin gap is maintained throughout adjustment. Simply lock put the 1/2 turn back in to free wheel the adjustment knob. Very neat.


Brightness of fibers are very high quality and the best i have seen in a hunting sight in all my twenty-one years. The fibers are called super flex/super tough. Only time you will need a light is at dusk or dawn when there is not a lot of light to be gathered. There is a light attachment hole on the underneath side. Threaded 3/8x32 pitch.


----------



## Fall Gray

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Notice the picture in the previous post that jeffkinil put up there are five little silve set screws that account for each pin. When loosened(1/2 turn) it engages itself on a leadscrew allowing it to be moved once the rapid adjustment knob it spun. The awesome thing is you can move one, two, three, or all your pins at one time, and the pin gap is maintained throughout adjustment. Simply lock put the 1/2 turn back in to free wheel the adjustment knob. Very neat.
> 
> 
> Brightness of fibers are very high quality and the best i have seen in a hunting sight in all my twenty-one years. The fibers are called super flex/super tough. Only time you will need a light is at dusk or dawn when there is not a lot of light to be gathered. There is a light attachment hole on the underneath side. Threaded 3/8x32 pitch.


THANK YOU Brandon!! PM sent......

Mark


----------



## Jeff K in IL

I will post a review seperately in another thread!

This sight continues to impress me!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Jeff K in IL said:


> I will post a review seperately in another thread!
> 
> This sight continues to impress me!


Will look for it Jeff, please post a link in this one too so others can see your review.

Congrats again you lucky son of a gun!


----------



## Honeymonster

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Notice the picture in the previous post that jeffkinil put up there are five little silve set screws that account for each pin. When loosened(1/2 turn) it engages itself on a leadscrew allowing it to be moved once the rapid adjustment knob it spun. The awesome thing is you can move one, two, three, or all your pins at one time, and the pin gap is maintained throughout adjustment. Simply lock put the 1/2 turn back in to free wheel the adjustment knob. Very neat.
> 
> 
> Brightness of fibers are very high quality and the best i have seen in a hunting sight in all my twenty-one years. The fibers are called super flex/super tough. Only time you will need a light is at dusk or dawn when there is not a lot of light to be gathered. There is a light attachment hole on the underneath side. Threaded 3/8x32 pitch.


I love it!


----------



## Jeff K in IL

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Will look for it Jeff, please post a link in this one too so others can see your review.
> 
> Congrats again you lucky son of a gun!


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7963398&posted=1#post7963398

I called John to tell him more about the sight!


----------



## RyanH

ttt back in the tree where u have service LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Jeff K in IL said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7963398&posted=1#post7963398
> 
> I called John to tell him more about the sight!


Great review Jeff, looks like Tru Ball's jump into the sight market has started with an awesome sight with all the features one would want.

If the sights are built like their releases, you will be very happy for many years!


----------



## dspell20

I just talked to Bill at Endless Horizons Archery in Aliquippa, PA he said he is going to get one in to display!!!!!!!!!! Nice sight.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Great review Jeff, thank you.

In the tree as well, hope to use mine very soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jeff K in IL

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Great review Jeff, looks like Tru Ball's jump into the sight market has started with an awesome sight with all the features one would want.
> 
> If the sights are built like their releases, you will be very happy for many years!


Now you just need to get one Lou!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Jeff K in IL said:


> Now you just need to get one Lou!


Yeah, I have a G5 ME sight now but going to build a new target/3D bow early next year so I will be looking for a sight for the set-up.


----------



## Jeff K in IL

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Yeah, I have a G5 ME sight now but going to build a new target/3D bow early next year so I will be looking for a sight for the set-up.


Get rid of that G5, and buy two Axcel Armortechs!:darkbeer:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Jeff K in IL said:


> Get rid of that G5, and buy two Axcel Armortechs!:darkbeer:


Do you know what that G5 Optix ME cost me??  Its been a great sight with no issues and will keep it on my hunting bow for now. 

Plus, just as the people are at Tru Ball, G5 has been very good to me whenever I had a question or issue. 

The target bow will be different though so maybe an Axcel will be bolted on the riser! :wink:


----------



## trob_205

bump for the night...:darkbeer:


----------



## trob_205

*Sticky this*

Hey admin....sticky this thread plz:teeth:


----------



## RyanH

I cant wait to get my sight!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

RyanH said:


> I cant wait to get my sight!


I bet you can't.


----------



## RyanH

T.R.U.PRO said:


> I bet you can't.


Happy Thanksgiving ArmorTech Fans!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Move this back to page 1! :grin:


----------



## RyanH

TTT! 

You know whats Funny

I was shooting my bow yesterday with my spot hogg and wishing I had my ARmortech!

Im just excited to get it!


----------



## Jeff K in IL

RyanH said:


> TTT!
> 
> You know whats Funny
> 
> I was shooting my bow yesterday with my spot hogg and wishing I had my ARmortech!
> 
> Im just excited to get it!


My Spot Hogg is going buh-bye!


----------



## RyanH

Jeff K in IL said:


> My Spot Hogg is going buh-bye!


I was going to keep it and let my girl use it when we get her a bow. But Honeslty after looking at the Armortech at the pro shop the other day it will be traded or sold for another amortech for her bow!

After I saw that sight I saw so many things I like about that sight. 

I just cant wait to get mine in my hands and play with it more and learn more about it. 

I know its gonna be a great sight!

When tru Ball releases axcel target sights I knew they would be big time and sure enough they are. 

I might be getting rid of my CBE pro Lites and changing over to Axcel for hunting and Target!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

:bump: this one back to the top!


----------



## ABTABB

What's this doing on the 3rd page? Back To The Top!!


----------



## Welsh Warrior

*Ttt*

Bump


----------



## RyanH

This thread is really carrying out well! Lots of views on this thread!

Lets keep it going!


----------



## trob_205

back to the top:teeth:


----------



## Big B

bump for a cool sight.


----------



## Crown Trophy

*Checked one out ....*

@ B&B Shooting Supplies in Bettendorf, Iowa. Top notch sight as would be expected from anything TRU BALL!!
Greg


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Brandon I believe Jerry from South Shore Archery Supply will be giving you guys a call!


----------



## trob_205

up again:smile:...just sticky it already


----------



## RyanH

Good Morning Armortech Fans!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Will have to see if any of my local archery shops will carry it! 

Looks like the hot new sight going into 2009!


----------



## Mohican

Anyone know of dealers in Central Ohio?


----------



## RyanH

Im sure there has to be some! Call around!

TTT


----------



## YankeeRebel

Boy I can sure use some of them sights. :thumb:


----------



## tileman

:bump2:


----------



## Welsh Warrior

*sights*

any more drawings for free sights?just curious


----------



## mdierker

Well I doubt my archery dept at Bass Pro Shops will be handling these sight but I sure want them too because Im going to need a good setup when I get my iceman. I have no complaints with my G5 XR but wonder about its durability with the fibers exposed the way they are. Ill ask my manager today when I go in but if I have no luck there I know that Sherm will have some over at Bakers archery. So here is another bump for a killer sight


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Jeff K in IL said:


> Brandon I believe Jerry from South Shore Archery Supply will be giving you guys a call!


Sounds great look forward to helping him out.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

mdierker said:


> Well I doubt my archery dept at Bass Pro Shops will be handling these sight but I sure want them too because Im going to need a good setup when I get my iceman. I have no complaints with my G5 XR but wonder about its durability with the fibers exposed the way they are. Ill ask my manager today when I go in but if I have no luck there I know that Sherm will have some over at Bakers archery. So here is another bump for a killer sight


We are gonna work real hard on Bass Pro, and I an very confident that they will have them in the near future.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Mohican said:


> Anyone know of dealers in Central Ohio?


There are a lot of sight sent to Ohio. More than any other state at this point. Check out Fin Fur and Feather or Buckeye Outdoors.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Welsh Warrior said:


> any more drawings for free sights?just curious


I will have to check with the Big Man!


----------



## RyanH

Page four again????

Geez guys!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

RyanH said:


> Page four again????
> 
> Geez guys!


I found it on page 2 myself Ryan, the nerve!!!  :darkbeer:


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Its on page two again, thats no good, back to page 1!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

I do have powers to sticky it to the first page but think my powers would be trumped by higher powers! :grin: LOL!!!


----------



## mdierker

shoot me a PM and I may be able to get you an email of some powers that be here at Bass Pro that might make things easier for you


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Found this hiding on page 2 again. Back to the top.


----------



## RyanH

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Found this hiding on page 2 again. Back to the top.


Page two is not bad but page 4 is not good!

TTT


----------



## JWT

*Does it count if...*

I looked up the local shop owners home phone number and actually bugged him at home @ 9:00pm? We had a good laugh and he said he would check them out. Be on the look out fro a call from Jim @ Advantage Archery LLC. in New Philly Oh. 

I will be up there tomorrow for some range time and make sure he calls.

What a great looking sight! Can't wait get one in the shop.


----------



## jamesaf2870

*sight*

ttt


----------



## RyanH

jamesaf2870 said:


> ttt


Whats up Bro!

TTT


----------



## RyanH

Page four again!


----------



## RyanH

TTT

Dont give up guys there might be more given away!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

You are right, and there is!

The Lucky Number is 5. After the 5000th hit there will be one final winner.

Thank You to all, and all a good night.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Keep those dealer inquiries coming in and if you have not spoke with your local retailer, do so fast. This will be it!

Post, post, post!

Keep it at the top!


----------



## RyanH

T.R.U.PRO said:


> You are right, and there is!
> 
> The Lucky Number is 5. After the 5000th hit there will be one final winner.
> 
> Thank You to all, and all a good night.


See I told you guys! He might give another one away! You guys stopped posting!

You guys gotta keep it to the top!


----------



## RyanH

RyanH said:


> See I told you guys! He might give another one away! You guys stopped posting!
> 
> You guys gotta keep it to the top!


Come on guys post up!

Keep this ttt!


----------



## aug01build

I have been looking for a new sight for several months and nothing appeared to have the complete package I was looking for. I found this thread and WOW, I think I found my new sight! Micro adjust, rock solid and nice pins that don't take up the entire scope.

I will be talking to my local shop on Monday and if they haven't heard of this yet I will pull the link up for them right there and have them take a look!

I think you have a real winner here!


----------



## RyanH

aug01build said:


> I have been looking for a new sight for several months and nothing appeared to have the complete package I was looking for. I found this thread and WOW, I think I found my new sight! Micro adjust, rock solid and nice pins that don't take up the entire scope.
> 
> I will be talking to my local shop on Monday and if they haven't heard of this yet I will pull the link up for them right there and have them take a look!
> 
> I think you have a real winner here!


I wont lie I have been a LOYAL spot hogg fan! But after I seen this sight in my pro shop! Things have changed!:shade:


----------



## aug01build

RyanH--Congrats on the free sight! Do you have it set up yet?

I don't usually buy things site unseen but this looks just like what I have been looking for!


----------



## RyanH

aug01build said:


> RyanH--Congrats on the free sight! Do you have it set up yet?
> 
> I don't usually buy things site unseen but this looks just like what I have been looking for!


I have seen one and played with one! Mine will prolly be here sometime this week!

They are sweet man I know that!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Please post a review like Jeff did Ryan, really like to see your thoughts on it buddy!


----------



## LiteSpeed1

I talked with "archery technicians" at a Sportman's Warehouse and a Gander Mountain today. SW guys said they would at least request some literature on this sight.


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Free bump! 


Can't wait till mine gets here


----------



## RyanH

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Please post a review like Jeff did Ryan, really like to see your thoughts on it buddy!


You know I will bud!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

RyanH said:


> You know I will bud!


and pictures, lots of pictures!  I know your good at that! 

Hope you get it soon and get to test it out before your season ends.


----------



## RyanH

AdvanTimberLou said:


> and pictures, lots of pictures!  I know your good at that!
> 
> Hope you get it soon and get to test it out before your season ends.


My season never ends! I can hunt pigs all year long baby!


----------



## BlueUltra2

*Like a litttle kid waiting for christmas...*

I'll make sure that I do a review and post lots of pics for everyone to see. Now if it would only hurry up and get here .


----------



## RyanH

BlueUltra2 said:


> I'll make sure that I do a review and post lots of pics for everyone to see. Now if it would only hurry up and get here .


Same here! It should be here this week sometime!


----------



## GSLAM95

Hey Lou did you say more pictures?

Here is the Armortech while on stand Thanksgiving morning. :turkey:









Here is the size of this sight in comparison to a slick trick magnum exit hole.:eek3:










Did I mention that I am liking this sight more every trip out. :nod: 
I watched some turkeys go to roost this evening so hopefully the armortech will see some action from the Double Bull in the morning..:wink2:​


----------



## jdog94

im not sure if the contest is over or not but that really doesnt matter 
i went and talk to my pro shop owner today about Armortech Hunting Sights
and told him it looked to be a great product he already sells truball stuff and has sold a few axcels target sights but after we talked about it a while he said he was gonna look in to bringing some in for his 09 stock and i really hope he will i will just keep pushing him till he does anyway....lol


----------



## jdog94

man that would be sweet on my black katera


----------



## G2shootR

very cool looking sight there! 

I stopped in at GAT guns (I think its in Dundee, IL, I was visiting the area) today, Dad was looking for any clearances on 08 bows. Anyway, asked the guys there if they had any armortechs in yet. They said not yet, but that they had several on order and were waiting to see them in person. They went on to say that they were excited to see them because of all the good stuff they have heard about them and it looked like they were rock solid, just like all the other tru ball stuff. They were a little leary of the price though, they werent too sure how they would be selling once they arrived. He said although a really nice sight, he just wasnt sure how they would sell.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Great stand picture John as well was kill shot! 

Went to a local sporting goods shop near me today with the family and they didn't have any, will try and talk with the guys when they are aren't as busy. Had Apex, Tru Glo, Cobra, G5, Summit, Trophy Ridge and a few other brands. Will see if they will carry Axcel in 2009.


----------



## deerhuntalotdee

*did not know of them*

my pro shop has not seen or heard of them. i told him they look great and look well made. i did not know the price on them or if you have more than one kind but was not put off on the idea of possibley being a dealer.
can you send all infomation on your sight if i get you his address? thanks
it would be cool to get one of your sights to show everyone around here.


----------



## jamesaf2870

*sight*

still waiting on my to come in


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Back to the top! Found it on the 3rd page!! :mg:


----------



## trob_205

man that site would look real good on my guardian..


----------



## RyanH

Good Morning AT Armortech Fans!


----------



## RyanH

Come on guys 417 more views and another sight will be giving away!

Thats if I read what is posted above correctly!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

That is Correct!

Last Day in Kansas is today for me. So those of you awaiting information to e-mailed to you, hang in there I have not forgot about you. Finishing up a hunt. Will be in the office Wednesday.

Brandon


----------



## Scottyluck

Pm sent about some info.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Best of luck in Kansas Brandon! Hopefully your last day will result in a wall hanger! :grin:


----------



## Welsh Warrior

*ttt*

back up to the top


----------



## RyanH

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Best of luck in Kansas Brandon! Hopefully your last day will result in a wall hanger! :grin:



Well acoodring to most hunting videos the last day is the day to score!

Hope you get a biggun!


----------



## Welsh Warrior

*ttt*

need more people viewing this thread.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

RyanH said:


> Well acoodring to most hunting videos the last day is the day to score!
> 
> Hope you get a biggun!


Its usually the last hour on the last day too!!


----------



## Welsh Warrior

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Bump!


----------



## RyanH

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Its usually the last hour on the last day too!!


Yup your right!

Hopefully here in the next hour or two he will be lucky!


----------



## jdog94

rolling


----------



## PSEloyal

Dang missed again oh well it would be great to win one of theses to go with my AX 3000


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

It indeed looks like a great sight, that is for sure!


----------



## rodney482

I will talk with Josh at Bass and Bucks about the new sights.

Brandon, I will see you at the ATA.


----------



## Welsh Warrior

*page 2*

back to the top


----------



## JWT

*and..*

:bump2:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

:bump: to the top once more!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

rodney482 said:


> I will talk with Josh at Bass and Bucks about the new sights.
> 
> Brandon, I will see you at the ATA.


Where have you been this whole time? I know you took you buck a long time ago!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

RyanH, DesignedtoHunt, and BlueUltra2 your sights will ship Monday no question. Already talked to my sidekick and they will be hitting the door UPS.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

How did Kansas go Brandon? Success? If so post a thread in our bowhunting section! If no deer, I have a recipe for tag soup! :grin: Had many a serving in my day!! :wink:


----------



## trob_205

back to top:thumbs_up


----------



## BlueUltra2

T.R.U.PRO said:


> RyanH, DesignedtoHunt, and BlueUltra2 your sights will ship Monday no question. Already talked to my sidekick and they will be hitting the door UPS.


Thanks Brandon! I hope your Kansas trip went well. I'll be waiting at the doorstep for the man in brown. Let's take this back to the top again!!

Travis


----------



## Welsh Warrior

*ttt*

back up


----------



## BlueUltra2

rodney482 said:


> I will talk with Josh at Bass and Bucks about the new sights.
> 
> Brandon, I will see you at the ATA.



Brandon wants me to take mine down there to Bass and Bucks so his ole' friends can check it out. And I also want to check out those new Athens bows!! 

Travis


----------



## jamesbowman

*T.r.u.*

Bump it up and lets get another site coming!


----------



## Jeff K in IL

I love mine, too bad nothing wants to come in front of my stand now..


----------



## RyanH

T.R.U.PRO said:


> RyanH, DesignedtoHunt, and BlueUltra2 your sights will ship Monday no question. Already talked to my sidekick and they will be hitting the door UPS.


Thats great thanks buddy!

So how was kansas?

We need some stories! Close encounters? Shots? Missed:mg:?

Fill us in!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

No news could be good news Ryan, making he is caping out his buck right now! :grin:


----------



## Jeff K in IL

RyanH said:


> Thats great thanks buddy!
> 
> So how was kansas?
> 
> We need some stories! Close encounters? Shots? Missed:mg:?
> 
> Fill us in!


Brandon hit a twig the other evening on a borderline booner, thats all I know..


----------



## Welsh Warrior

*ttt*

back up


----------



## RyanH

AdvanTimberLou said:


> No news could be good news Ryan, making he is caping out his buck right now! :grin:


You are correct!


----------



## RyanH

Jeff K in IL said:


> Brandon hit a twig the other evening on a borderline booner, thats all I know..


Oh man thats no good!

Where the pins on the Armortech to bright and he couldnt see the twig? 

I hope we hear good news soon!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Nothing yet, I am gonna squeeze in a moring hunt tommorrow before we head out. I have my fingers crossed, this evening was real close again on a nice eight that I have seen three times now. Have not seen the one I missed since Thursday. He was a giant though. Mid to upper 160's maybe 170". I shot one the last day in Indiana so I am confident something could happen.


----------



## RyanH

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Nothing yet, I am gonna squeeze in a moring hunt tommorrow before we head out. I have my fingers crossed, this evening was real close again on a nice eight that I have seen three times now. Have not seen the one I missed since Thursday. He was a giant though. Mid to upper 160's maybe 170". I shot one the last day in Indiana so I am confident something could happen.


Well Dang man! I sure hope it happens for you tomorrow morning!

Good Luck to you buddy!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Looks like tommorrow will be the day for the fifth giveaway. Great job to all. Keep those posts rollin in.


I will fill you guys in on the big buck later, when I have a little more time.


----------



## RyanH

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Looks like tommorrow will be the day for the fifth giveaway. Great job to all. Keep those posts rollin in.
> 
> 
> I will fill you guys in on the big buck later, when I have a little more time.


Been tryin my hardest to keep it to the top for ya! 

Good Luck in the morning bud!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Somethin's gonna happen, I just don't know what yet!


----------



## Welsh Warrior

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Nothing yet, I am gonna squeeze in a moring hunt tommorrow before we head out. I have my fingers crossed, this evening was real close again on a nice eight that I have seen three times now. Have not seen the one I missed since Thursday. He was a giant though. Mid to upper 160's maybe 170". I shot one the last day in Indiana so I am confident something could happen.


i've always had more luck in the morning.well good luck.


----------



## RyanH

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Somethin's gonna happen, I just don's know what yet!


Yes and your in Kansas so something BIG will happen!


----------



## GSLAM95

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Somethin's gonna happen, I just don't know what yet!


Good luck in the morning Brandon! :thumbs_up


----------



## jamesaf2870

*tru ball*

ttt


----------



## Big B

one more bump.


----------



## ABTABB

Back to page #1!!! Told Southern Outdoors in Live Oak, FL all about it Saturday, gave him a copy of the webpage, He sounded impressed with the Profit %


----------



## ohio moose

back up top


----------



## Welsh Warrior

*Ttt*

backup once more.


----------



## Honeymonster

Another bump for a great product.
BTW, Brandon you got another PM


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Best of luck this morning Brandon, hope you score on a Kansas monster buck! Heard they have one or two wandering around there! :grin:


----------



## RyanH

BRandon is sitting in a tree right now with Hopes of getting another Crack at the border line Booner!


----------



## RyanH

And we hit 5000 views so it looks like he will be giving away another sight when he gets back!


----------



## rodney482

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Where have you been this whole time? I know you took you buck a long time ago!


Been huntin and getting ready for indoors!!!! The Apex7 is just about ready to go!

Made a quick trip to MO and shot another 8 pointer.

I will be down at Bass and Bucks this week tweakin my indoor rig!

Pretty excited about the ATA, you gotta check out the new Athens bow being built near Rochester.

By the way those new sights look really good,,love the adjustability! When will leftys be available?? Camo??


----------



## MikeTN

Wow... this thread is getting a lot of views quickly.

That's great- hopefully it will mean some business for you Brandon.


----------



## Jeff K in IL

rodney482 said:


> Been huntin and getting ready for indoors!!!! The Apex7 is just about ready to go!
> 
> Made a quick trip to MO and shot another 8 pointer.
> 
> I will be down at Bass and Bucks this week tweakin my indoor rig!
> 
> Pretty excited about the ATA, you gotta check out the new Athens bow being built near Rochester.
> 
> By the way those new sights look really good,,love the adjustability! When will leftys be available?? Camo??


The sight converts for lefties... And its available RIGHT NOW!


----------



## ABTABB

*Bump*

One more time:shade: 

Jeff, It must be nice! I see the Hogg for sale in the Classifieds

Brandon, Good luck this morning with the Booner!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Jeff K in IL said:


> The sight converts for lefties... And its available RIGHT NOW!


Smart idea there, more companies should really think of that concept. Saves in the end and probably cheaper than a manufacturing standpoint! Can't forget our "south paw" hunters and target shooters! 

Then again if you ever shot a Tru Ball release and the thought they put into them, you would expect their sights to be top shelf as well!


----------



## rodney482

Jeff K in IL said:


> The sight converts for lefties... And its available RIGHT NOW!


I just checked that out,,,very cool...Real nice selling point!!!

Thanks Jeff for the heads up!


----------



## RyanH

rodney482 said:


> I just checked that out,,,very cool...Real nice selling point!!!
> 
> Thanks Jeff for the heads up!


Good Luck folks! Im sure he will post the winner soon!


----------



## JWT

*That is a great selling point for shops!*

The convertability form left to right handed that is...is convertability a word?


----------



## Jeff K in IL

ABTABB said:


> One more time:shade:
> 
> Jeff, It must be nice! I see the Hogg for sale in the Classifieds
> 
> Brandon, Good luck this morning with the Booner!


Yep, it is nice.


----------



## RyanH

ABTABB said:


> One more time:shade:
> 
> Jeff, It must be nice! I see the Hogg for sale in the Classifieds
> 
> Brandon, Good luck this morning with the Booner!


Mine will be for sale so I cant buy another one of these to put on my girls bow!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

RyanH said:


> Mine will be for sale so I cant buy another one of these to put on my girls bow!


Why not just put your free one on your girl's bow and you get one in the future?  Love has its costs Ryan and you got to keep the girl in your life happy!  LOL!!! 

Thinking of yourself instead of her.....tsk....tsk Ryan!!


----------



## JWT

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Why not just put your free one on your girl's bow and you get one in the future?  Love has its costs Ryan and you got to keep the girl in your life happy!  LOL!!!
> 
> Thinking of yourself instead of her.....tsk....tsk Ryan!!


That is not in any way selfish.. He's simply making sure she gets the best possible sight. How can you fault him for that


----------



## RyanH

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Why not just put your free one on your girl's bow and you get one in the future?  Love has its costs Ryan and you got to keep the girl in your life happy!  LOL!!!
> 
> Thinking of yourself instead of her.....tsk....tsk Ryan!!



Well you want me to post my thoughts on it right?

Well I gotta use it to do that! LOL


----------



## ABTABB

Jeff K or Ryan, How is the weight compared to the Hogg, does it "Feel" lighter?


----------



## rodney482

JWT said:


> The convertability form left to right handed that is...is convertability a word?


Sounds better than ambidextrousability.

You are 100% correct being capable of converting from left to right handed is huge for dealers and customers.

Big thumbs ups for axcel


----------



## Jeff K in IL

ABTABB said:


> Jeff K or Ryan, How is the weight compared to the Hogg, does it "Feel" lighter?


About the same, maybe a tad heavier.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

RyanH said:


> Well you want me to post my thoughts on it right?
> 
> Well I gotta use it to do that! LOL


You got me there buddy, but if your girl is like you, I bet she can write up a great review too! :grin:


----------



## JWT

rodney482 said:


> Sounds better than ambidextrousability.
> 
> You are 100% correct being capable of converting from left to right handed is huge for dealers and customers.
> 
> Big thumbs ups for axcel



Your right on that one!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## bowhunter_va_28

*on it's way.*

Placed an order before lunch. I'm told my new 5-Pin Axcel Armortech HD sight should arrive at my door tomorrow. :shade:


----------



## MikeTN

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> Placed an order before lunch. I'm told my new 5-Pin Axcel Armortech HD sight should arrive at my door tomorrow. :shade:


ttt


----------



## ABTABB

ABTABB said:


> Jeff K or Ryan, How is the weight compared to the Hogg, does it "Feel" lighter?





Jeff K in IL said:


> About the same, maybe a tad heavier.


Thanks Jeff, Back to the Top!!!


----------



## RyanH

AdvanTimberLou said:


> You got me there buddy, but if your girl is like you, I bet she can write up a great review too! :grin:


Nope she has hardly shot a bow as of right now!

So ill be doing the review!


----------



## BMG

Just got off the phone with the owner of the local archery shop, he had not heard about the Armortech sights. But he said since he is a Tru Ball dealer he would take a look at them and see about getting some in.


----------



## ABTABB

2nd page again? Back Up Top


----------



## ramie36

Spoke with the guys at Rocky Mountain Sports. They haven't seen it yet. I guess I'll have to school them on this one. Looks like it will be a great seller for Truball.


----------



## RyanH

TTT

Great sights! Just waiting to see who the lucky guy is with a New ArmorTech Sight like myself!


----------



## bowhunter_va_28

Ttt


----------



## Welsh Warrior

*hope its me*

good luck to everyone.:darkbeer:


----------



## Scottyluck

Hey Brandon, 
My shop is looking forward to getting the dealer info per the pm I sent. 

Thanks again.


----------



## ABTABB

I don't ever remember seeing another manufacturer with this kind of giveaway for ArcheryTalk Members. Hats off to Brandon and Tru-Ball, this is an awesome gesture. 

Has anyone heard if Brandon punched his Tag this morning?


----------



## PSEloyal

:darkbeer:


----------



## Welsh Warrior

*he came close yesterday*



ABTABB said:


> I don't ever remember seeing another manufacturer with this kind of giveaway for ArcheryTalk Members. Hats off to Brandon and Tru-Ball, this is an awesome gesture.
> 
> Has anyone heard if Brandon punched his Tag this morning?


but haven't heard from him today.


----------



## JWT

I sure hope he's dropping the head and cape off at the taxidermist!


----------



## MikeTN

back to the front of the line!


----------



## JWT

bump:teeth:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Welsh Warrior said:


> but haven't heard from him today.


Believe this was his last day on stand and I bet all his attention is focused on filling that Kansas tag.

Brandon will probably be on later tonight.


----------



## RyanH

We can just hope he is tracking that booner right now!

Something has to be up if he has not been on all day!


----------



## Welsh Warrior

RyanH said:


> We can just hope he is tracking that booner right now!
> 
> Something has to be up if he has not been on all day!


last day hope its a trophy.


----------



## John 501

Where can i go to buy one. Or what web site can i order from.


----------



## JWT

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Hellbilly-Feel free to contact our office for ordering information. 434-929-2800



Here you go.:smile:


----------



## John 501

JWT Thanks Bro!


----------



## ABTABB

*Bump*

There You go


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

*Winner. Winner. Winner.*

You've probably been waiting all day for this, so here you go:



Winner of the 5th Sight given away by AXCEL ArmorTech:





Now, this one was really hard. There were many worthy people to choose from.




















AdvanTimberLou!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations! 
You can contact me by PM and let me know what sight model you choose.
Look forward to hearing your review of the ArmorTech hunting sight here on ArcheryTalk.


----------



## aug01build

Cant wait to see one of these first hand-they sound GREAT! I hope to get one on my bow before my next league starts up! I know the other guys will have to get one when they see it! I'm sure this is going to be a hot sight-Great Job!


----------



## MikeTN

Congrats Lou!


----------



## ABTABB

Congrats AdvanTimberLou!!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

WOW!! Thanks a ton Brandon and want to thank all the people at Tru-Ball for making this giveaway possible!! 

To give away 1 sight is a great gesture, but to give away 5, simply awesome!!

Thanks so much Brandon!!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

*Winner. Winner. Winner.*

But Wait.......

We couldn't leave out an ever-growing international market.

For our international ArcheryTalkers, we have yet a final winner!

We are proud to give away the FINAL AXCEL ArmorTech Hunting sight to....



















From Germany.....





Honeymonster!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations!
You can contact me by PM also to let me know what sight you choose.
Also looking forward to hearing your comments on ArcheryTalk!


----------



## ABTABB

advantimberlou said:


> *wow!! Thanks a ton brandon and want to thank all the people at tru-ball for making this giveaway possible!!
> 
> To give away 1 sight is a great gesture, but to give away 5, simply awesome!!*


x2


----------



## RyanH

AdvanTimberLou said:


> WOW!! Thanks a ton Brandon and want to thank all the people at Tru-Ball for making this giveaway possible!!
> 
> To give away 1 sight is a great gesture, but to give away 5, simply awesome!!
> 
> Thanks so much Brandon!!




You deserved it buddy I'm happy for you!


----------



## jdog94

congrats to the winners 

wish it was me....hehe


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Unfortunately, I am bringing my kansas tag back to Virginia with me. The last two days, weather conditions were not very favorable. We tried to fight through it, but the high winds prevailed. It was an awesome hunting experience with my wife....I look forward to many more!

I had an opportunity last Thursday on a borderline Booner main frame 8pt. However, like most instances, your first time in a new spot is your best, but I didn't clear enough shooting lanes and nicked a twig at 40 yards... that is normally a slam dunk shot for me. So, I can't be too disappointed, and look forward to returning in the near future.

Thanks for helping me stay positive and spreading the word to your favorite retailers and fellow ArcheryTalkers about our NEW AXCEL ArmorTech Hunting Sights! We are proud to have such a wonderful group of people showing interest in our products!

Best of luck in your journeys,
Brandon Reyes


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Congratulations Honeymaster! Awesome job Brandon!


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Congrats to all the winners. The sight is just awesome, I can't tell you how much I love mine! Oh wait I can..


----------



## Afalex1

Congrats to all the winners on here. I came too late, but I would still like to add. I spoke with Archer's Advantage in Little Rock, AR, Gander Mtn in North Little Rock, AR, and Fort Thompson in Sherwood, AR. None of which carried your products or ever heard of them. Good luck and hope this helps! I would like to see a new sight on the shelves at these stores so I can play with it.


----------



## GSLAM95

AdvanTimberLou said:


> WOW!! Thanks a ton Brandon and want to thank all the people at Tru-Ball for making this giveaway possible!!
> 
> To give away 1 sight is a great gesture, but to give away 5, simply awesome!!
> 
> Thanks so much Brandon!!



Lou - You are going to love this sight!!! :nod:

Good luck hunting to all and Congratulations to the lucky winners of one great sight..


----------



## RyanH

Brandon and Truball has done a great job giving these sights away!

You guys Rock and glad you came out with this awesome sight!


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Bump for a great sight!


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Still waiting on my sight, anxiously I may add after talking to Jeff lol


----------



## JWT

*Congrats to all the lucky winners!*

Brandon,

This has been fun, and very cool to see ATer's getting a chance to win an awsome sight!

I am going to be checking them out in person very soon.

Jim Toth


----------



## RyanH

Good Morning folks!

Im heading down to Dalls to go to Cabelas and look at around!

Hope you guys have a great day!


----------



## BlueUltra2

I just wanted to say congrats to Advantimberlou and Honeymonster. You guys deserve it!! You both worked hard on keeping this at the top. Hopefully we'll be getting ours any day now. What an AWESOME company!! There's nothing but good to say about TRU Ball and our friend Brandon for the great giveaway that they have done here on Archerytalk. Thanks Again for the great sight!!

Travis


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Thanks Travis, I think we all did our part to keep it to the top! Have been a Tru Ball release user for many years, very excited to get a chance at their Axcel line of sights!

Congrats to all the winners and people that keeped bumping this thread up. 

Want to truly thank Brandon for doing this, what an awesome individual to take the time to create a thread and reward 6 lucky posters! 


Thanks again Brandon!!!


----------



## alligood729

Congrats to my buddy Lou!!!!:smile::smile:


----------



## Honeymonster

T.R.U.PRO said:


> But Wait.......
> 
> We couldn't leave out an ever-growing international market.
> 
> For our international ArcheryTalkers, we have yet a final winner!
> 
> We are proud to give away the FINAL AXCEL ArmorTech Hunting sight to....
> 
> 
> From Germany.....
> 
> 
> Honeymonster!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> You can contact me by PM also to let me know what sight you choose.
> Also looking forward to hearing your comments on ArcheryTalk!



Awesome! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## RyanH

Just felt the need for a ttt! Have not been on much today!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Can't wait to get mine! Awesome looking sight and the more I read about it, the more I am liking it! :grin:


----------



## Fall Gray

Brandon - 

Any plans for an offering with a longer bar like a Hogg-It??

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## BlueUltra2

Anyone get their sights yet? I was watching for the man in brown all day. I'm hoping it comes tomorrow.

Travis


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Longer bar is in the works. 6" at the longest is what we are talking about.


Sights for the winners should be to you guys no later than Friday.

Brandon


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Longer bar is in the works. 6" at the longest is what we are talking about.


Sights for the winners should be to you guys no later than Friday.

Brandon


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Longer bar is in the works. 6" at the longest is what we are talking about.


Sights for the winners should be to you guys no later than Friday.

Brandon


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Longer bar is in the works. 6" at the longest is what we are talking about.


Sights for the winners should be to you guys no later than Friday.


Brandon


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Longer bar is in the works. 6" at the longest is what we are talking about.


Sights for the winners should be to you guys no later than Friday.


Brandon


----------



## RyanH

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Longer bar is in the works. 6" at the longest is what we are talking about.
> 
> 
> Sights for the winners should be to you guys no later than Friday.
> 
> 
> Brandon


Sweet news!

I just checked the porch nothing yet! Im sure it will be ehre soon!


----------



## BlueUltra2

Look at what the man in brown just dropped off at my door step....


It looks awesome!! I will have to get it on my bow so I can get more pics and a review. Brandon do you know when the lights will be available? And I want to say thanks again to Brandon and TRU Ball!!!!

Travis


----------



## Honeymonster

Sweeet! I can't wait to get mine! :darkbeer:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Honeymonster said:


> Sweeet! I can't wait to get mine! :darkbeer:


Same here!  Looks sweet, very sweet!!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Lou- Yours shipped today.

Blueultra2- Lights will be available in a couple of weeks.

Shipping like crazy lately. Thanks Archerytalkers!!


----------



## rodney482

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Lou- Yours shipped today.
> 
> Blueultra2- Lights will be available in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Shipping like crazy lately. Thanks Archerytalkers!!


Brandon,

That made for some nice Christmas presents!!!!

I will see you at the ATA, you and yours have a very Merry Christmas.

Rodney


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Got home from hunting this evening and there was a box sitting on my porch. Two of them actually, but only one I cared about lol. I saw the ship from address and started giggling like a girl 


I haven't mounted it or played with it a whole lot yet but the thing is built like a TANK! What I really like about it is that the majority of the bulk and weight is in the scope itself as opposed to the mounting body. The pins are by far the best I have seen on a sight to date as far as focusing and the image itself is concerned. The way the fiber is cut I don't see how they could give you that dreaded halo issue that is common with bright pins. Another nice added touch are the stainless steel mounting screws. One final little yummy, that click you feel when adjusting the knobs.......... mmmmmmmm, you gotta love that :shade:


Once I get this thing set up and dialed in I'll make a separate post about it. Thank you once again for the awesome sight guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RyanH

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Lou- Yours shipped today.
> 
> Blueultra2- Lights will be available in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Shipping like crazy lately. Thanks Archerytalkers!!


Still Waiting on mine! Maybe it will be here today!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Congrats John.....giggling like a girl huh! I can't wait to giggle myself! :grin:


----------



## DesignedToHunt

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Congrats John.....giggling like a girl huh! I can't wait to giggle myself! :grin:




What can I say? I was happy lol


----------



## Honeymonster

I've been giggling since Brandon anounced that I won. Still can't stop


----------



## BlueUltra2

The sights are well built. I couldn't believe the quality that they have put into them. All I have had time to do is put it on my bow. I haven't had time to shoot plus it's freezing cold outside. I will get more pics and a review as as I get a chance too. I just want to ask though, how many sights do you buy that you find this inside the packaging?


----------



## RyanH

Cant wait to leave work!

Im leaving in about 15 minutes!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Hurry home its gotta be there!


----------



## RyanH

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Hurry home its gotta be there!


Just got here and its HERE!

Sight looks awesome! Ill be getting it bolted up tonight!


----------



## pride5

*ttt*

My shop just order two of them..................:darkbeer:


----------



## Jeff K in IL

So, how does everyone like their sights...


----------



## RyanH

Jeff K in IL said:


> So, how does everyone like their sights...


Have not gotten to play with mine yet but im hoping to tomorrow!


----------



## RyanH

Ttt


----------



## BlueUltra2

I haven't had anytime to get away and shoot with it yet. And then I wake up to some really nasty road conditions (iced over and snowing). So hopefully I can find some time to go shoot!!


----------



## Jeff K in IL

If it wasn't shotgun season, I would be hunting..


----------



## BlueUltra2

I was suppost to go out with the muzzleloader this morning but I overslept. It's opening day for second really long gun season (muzzleloader). Our gun seasons combined are 32 days!! Ouch!!!


----------



## RyanH

Hoping to shoot this evening some time!


----------



## XRING11

Our sales rep. from outtech stopped in yesterday and showed us this new sight and all I have to say is AMAZING!!!! This is definitely going to be a top seller. This thing is built unbelievably solid, and it is incredibly easy to use and adjust. I can't wait ti get our order in.....Thanks guys, once again you have out done the competition......


----------



## mobowhntr

Looks like a great sight. Without going through every post what is the price? I looked on Lancasters sight and couldn't find it.


----------



## RyanH

mobowhntr said:


> Looks like a great sight. Without going through every post what is the price? I looked on Lancasters sight and couldn't find it.


I believe they retail from $189 to $209.

Guys correct me if im wrong!:teeth:


----------



## rain164845

I just wanted to say, I put in a good word for a good looking sight at Heritage Outdoors in Fletcher, NC today. Sign me up for the drawing again!
Joe


----------



## RyanH

rain164845 said:


> I just wanted to say, I put in a good word for a good looking sight at Heritage Outdoors in Fletcher, NC today. Sign me up for the drawing again!
> Joe


Drawing is over bud! You should buy one, they are AWESOME sights!


----------



## steyrsdad

*did what you asked*

talked to the local shop woodbury out doors today and they said they have not heard about them yet i asked them to get one for me thay said they would order one if they could


----------



## RJHolden

*Dealer Experience - Very Positive*

*:shade:My experience with an Axcel Dealer:shade:*

Just a couple days ago I went to Buckeye Outdoors in Newark Ohio and was pleasantly surprised to see that they had the new Axcel Armortech HD Hunting Sight in stock in both pin sizes. It looks impressive. 

I talked with one of the sales associates at Buckeye Outdoors and they said that for a hunting sight it is one of the best that they carry. He told me about the micro adjust-ability, the harmonic dampeners, and said that for what it offers the price is good. 

I also asked him about the aperture size and he said that it was just the right size for hunting, not too big and not too small. He told me he had had a chance to look through one setup on a bow and was pleased with the clear view it provided. He said he would recommend it to anyone who was looking for a well built sight with the micro adjust-ability. I'm sold on it, just need to save my pennies now.


----------



## RyanH

RJHolden said:


> *:shade:My experience with an Axcel Dealer:shade:*
> 
> Just a couple days ago I went to Buckeye Outdoors in Newark Ohio and was pleasantly surprised to see that they had the new Axcel Armortech HD Hunting Sight in stock in both pin sizes. It looks impressive.
> 
> I talked with one of the sales associates at Buckeye Outdoors and they said that for a hunting sight it is one of the best that they carry. He told me about the micro adjust-ability, the harmonic dampeners, and said that for what it offers the price is good.
> 
> I also asked him about the aperture size and he said that it was just the right size for hunting, not too big and not too small. He told me he had had a chance to look through one setup on a bow and was pleased with the clear view it provided. He said he would recommend it to anyone who was looking for a well built sight with the micro adjust-ability. I'm sold on it, just need to save my pennies now.



Very sweet! They are awesome sights!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Got mine today! :grin: Thanks again Brandon. WOW is an understatement with these sights. Built very well and a ton of thought went into it. Very impressed with this engineering marvel of a sight. 

Will do a review once I get it on a bow and play around with everything. From the packaging to the company behind it, it appears to be a sight you should strongly consider in 2009 to be bolted onto the riser of your bow.


----------



## RJHolden

*A great sight*

They did an excellent job on it, thats for sure. I can't wait to see what they come out with next.:teeth:


----------



## RyanH

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Got mine today! :grin: Thanks again Brandon. WOW is an understatement with these sights. Built very well and a ton of thought went into it. Very impressed with this engineering marvel of a sight.
> 
> Will do a review once I get it on a bow and play around with everything. From the packaging to the company behind it, it appears to be a sight you should strongly consider in 2009 to be bolted onto the riser of your bow.


Totally agree!

Stil have not gotten to shoot yet! Been so busy with the holiday season here!

But I will hopefully get to shoot it on Thursday!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

The more I look at this this sight and all its adjustments, the more and more impressed I get with it. You can tell the designers of it were archers and hunters for sure! :grin:

Should be a top seller this year and make people take note in Axcel sights.


----------



## RyanH

I love the Pins on this sight! They are so solid and so bright!


----------



## Mohican

Anywhere to pick these up online.


----------



## ohio moose

Mohican said:


> Anywhere to pick these up online.


You can order right from Axcel.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Mohican said:


> Anywhere to pick these up online.


Lancaster, 4-D archery


----------



## Mohican

Well I did find a store a little ways a way and went in this morning and had sticker shock!!! Well the only way to see how good it is, so I plopped down 205 plus tax. Here are my thoughts so far. Well designed rest. I like the ease of being able to adjust, but the word is still out on how these lock down knobs will fare after a couple months, but so far so good after a 1 hour tune session. I mounted the sight on a 2009 Bowtech Captain and it was easy to get dialed in. I am comparing it to my Copper John Dead Nuts 2 Supreme mounted on my Bowtech Allegiance. 

The adjustments on the Axcel are much better and easier to adjust, that goes for gang adjustments. The Copper Johns pins and orange sight ring are easier to pick up and are brighter. I believe the pins stand out better because they can pick up light from any direction as they are wrapped around the sight window with exposure to 360 degrees of light, whereas the Axcel picks up everything through the opaque covering on the backside of the site ony. 

The Axcel seems to be quieter and the harmonic dampener is nice and wide along the width of the site bar. It seems to be an all around more solid design. 

The Cooper John is about half as much as the Axcel.

So it all boils down to what your likings are. Here is my take on all HUNTING SIGHTS. Once you get them setup for your yardage, at least from my experience, you never change the pins. I set my Cooper John up two years ago on my Allegiance, four pins for 20, 30, 40 and 50. I have not had to move them once other than for new strings, etc. and have taken five whitetails with that bow up to 35 yards away. This includes many, many hours of target shooting and practice as well. So I guess why do you need all the micro stuff on a HUNTING SIGHT. 

So it all comes down to what kind of money you want to wrap up in a sight. Heck you can go out and find some great sights for under 50 bucks that will do what a couple hundred dollar hunting sight will do. Do you actually use the 3rd axis? Does the Copper John and Axcel 3rd Axis really qualify as a third axis adjustment when all you are really doing is moving the bubble. I believe the only sight that I have experienced with a actual adjustment is a Sword and Spot Hogg. 

Don't get me wrong the Axcel is a nice sight with excellant adjustments, but in my opinion I believe it is overpriced, comes with no manual other than the back of the packaging for directions. Shouldn't a sight with all the bells and whistles come with a nice manual and at least the correct allen wrenches to install. It should also have a true 3rd axis adjustment cause a correct 3rd axis at rest is different when you have a slight torque on your bow at full draw.

Okay, don't shoot me as this is just my OPINION. If someone would like to take it off my hands, it is only about five hours old. I would keep it as well like many here if I had just been lucky enough to get one for free, or I would even have given a fair market price of 100 bucks. I do believe it is worth more than my Copper John, which I gave a little over a hundred for but has served me well. By the way both sights utilized .019 pins.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

Sales are through the roof, had another great reception at the Mathews Dealer Show, Look forward to the ATA and many others dealer shows throughout the course of the year. 


All information about the AXCEL Armortech Hunting sight is either on this thread or the press release thread, including price, so there should be no surprise there it has been out there for all to see since day one.


----------



## RyanH

Im loving this sight!!!!!!

Will do a review pretty soon!


----------



## Mohican

Played around a little more with the rest and I am impressed by the sight itself but I feel as though it is overpriced. I do like the solidness of the sight with very tight tolerances. The oversized dampener absorbs any vibration that may sneak out. Two other concerns I do have with the sight. The opaque enclosed area may cause condensation. I see that the fibers are wrapped around a metal kind of post. Is this post material stainless or aluminum? If it is not rust may have a real problem with the fibers. Also on the bottom where an aftermarket light can screw in, I think it would be a great feature to have a rubber grommet installed rather than leaving it open. Opens up an area for water, dust, dirt and field matter to congregate.

Once again nice sight but I do have my opinions for improvement. I would be willing to pay 125 at most for the sight, which is kinda funny cause I paid 205 plus tax just to evaluate it. On a scale of 1 to 10 I give it an 8.5. The pins, although not as bright as some other sights in low light conditions are more than adequate. The dampener is a real plus. A white ring around the hood would be a plus to help centering within a peep. Yes, it does have a fine white one that is more grey and doesn't stand out much. Black lines that run up from the level marks on the bubble level would help as well with alignment for those who use it. The micro adjustments are a real plus but would help with a directional arrow to tell you which way is which for elevation or right/left. It does have some kind of drawing which looks nice centered in the numbers and along the rules at opposite ends of the elevation and at one end of the lat. 

The pins are well protected and encased in metal. The black helps beak down any glare that would result from a non encased fiber.

I will keep playing and reveal anything else I find.


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Mohican said:


> Well I did find a store a little ways a way and went in this morning and had sticker shock!!! Well the only way to see how good it is, so I plopped down 205 plus tax. Here are my thoughts so far. Well designed rest. I like the ease of being able to adjust, but the word is still out on how these lock down knobs will fare after a couple months, but so far so good after a 1 hour tune session. I mounted the sight on a 2009 Bowtech Captain and it was easy to get dialed in. I am comparing it to my Copper John Dead Nuts 2 Supreme mounted on my Bowtech Allegiance.
> 
> The adjustments on the Axcel are much better and easier to adjust, that goes for gang adjustments. The Copper Johns pins and orange sight ring are easier to pick up and are brighter. I believe the pins stand out better because they can pick up light from any direction as they are wrapped around the sight window with exposure to 360 degrees of light, whereas the Axcel picks up everything through the opaque covering on the backside of the site ony.
> 
> The Axcel seems to be quieter and the harmonic dampener is nice and wide along the width of the site bar. It seems to be an all around more solid design.
> 
> The Cooper John is about half as much as the Axcel.
> 
> So it all boils down to what your likings are. Here is my take on all HUNTING SIGHTS. Once you get them setup for your yardage, at least from my experience, you never change the pins. I set my Cooper John up two years ago on my Allegiance, four pins for 20, 30, 40 and 50. I have not had to move them once other than for new strings, etc. and have taken five whitetails with that bow up to 35 yards away. This includes many, many hours of target shooting and practice as well. So I guess why do you need all the micro stuff on a HUNTING SIGHT.
> 
> So it all comes down to what kind of money you want to wrap up in a sight. Heck you can go out and find some great sights for under 50 bucks that will do what a couple hundred dollar hunting sight will do. Do you actually use the 3rd axis? Does the Copper John and Axcel 3rd Axis really qualify as a third axis adjustment when all you are really doing is moving the bubble. I believe the only sight that I have experienced with a actual adjustment is a Sword and Spot Hogg.
> 
> Don't get me wrong the Axcel is a nice sight with excellant adjustments, but in my opinion I believe it is overpriced, comes with no manual other than the back of the packaging for directions. Shouldn't a sight with all the bells and whistles come with a nice manual and at least the correct allen wrenches to install. It should also have a true 3rd axis adjustment cause a correct 3rd axis at rest is different when you have a slight torque on your bow at full draw.
> 
> Okay, don't shoot me as this is just my OPINION. If someone would like to take it off my hands, it is only about five hours old. I would keep it as well like many here if I had just been lucky enough to get one for free, or I would even have given a fair market price of 100 bucks. I do believe it is worth more than my Copper John, which I gave a little over a hundred for but has served me well. By the way both sights utilized .019 pins.


Moving the bubble acts in the same way the Hogg or Sword; in fact, this is the same type of 3rd Axis Adjustment as the Sure Loc hunting line has. It acts the same way as the hinge like the Spot Hogg.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

No worries with condensation, air can constantly and freely move throughout. All screws are stainless, and the internal fiber bed are all rust free. 
Trust me we knew that this high end hunting sight would be used in the worst conditions that mother nature could give. 
Thread pitch on the light hole is 3X32, not only our new sight light will accomodate, but there are several other manufacturers that will work. I am using a vital bow gear light with a white bulb instead of purple on mine.


----------



## Jeff K in IL

T.R.U.PRO said:


> No worries with condensation, air can constantly and freely move throughout. All screws are stainless, and the internal fiber bed are all rust free.
> Trust me we knew that this high end hunting sight would be used in the worst conditions that mother nature could give.
> Thread pitch on the light hole is 3X32, not only our new sight light will accomodate, but there are several other manufacturers that will work. I am using a vital bow gear light with a white bulb instead of purple on mine.


I use the Spot Hogg on mine, its an adjustable Rheostat Light.


----------



## thenson

*Evansville Barn Shoot.*

We just finished our 2nd Evansville Barn Shoot and we hope to work this into a monthly event.

Not only was this a fun shoot but I got to pass our flyers of the new hunting sight. The response was pretty good, many of the shooter had heard of Axcel target sights but did not know about the new hunting sight.

Darin, The Bow Shop owner was also very interested and may try to add Axcel and T.R.U Ball to their shop after the first of the year...

It is a lot of fun to shoot with new people and exchange ideas' and see the equipment others are using. So, hopefully Axcel will hear from a few of the shooters and hopefully add a new shop their dealers soon.

Thanks for the catalogs and the handouts...

thenson


----------



## aug01build

Finally made it the archery shop today to check an Armortech out in person. 

WOW I was impressed-rock solid! It is a great looking sight and the pins are bright. They ordered six of them and only had one left by the time I got there. I am waiting to get an HD model with 4 pins and also for the credit cards to stop smokin' from the holiday season! 

Cant wait to get it on my bow!

Nce job T.R.U Ball! :thumbs_up


----------



## RyanH

Felted the need for a BUMP!


----------



## Bill Thomp

*Armortech sight*

Well if this sight is anything like your Axcel series the locals around the Saginaw Michigan area are in for a true treat. Spoke with the guys at Bares and Bay Archery, don't have them yet.... but maybe. I am thinking I need to buy one so they can put it in their hands, once they do they will fly off the shelves. Keep up the outstanding work, cannot wait to get one. I am going to mount it on my new Hoyt AlphaTec 32 when I get it!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

I will be putting the one I won on here on a new 3D/target bow very, very soon. Will give you an update of my set-up with pictures soon.

The boys at Bay Archery may see mine if I take my bow there for set-up and peep installation. 

This site is built awesome, I will be comparing it against my G5 Optix ME that has been a great site as well but I like some of the features on the Axcel a lot!!


----------



## drop_tyne

Saw the Axcel Armortech the other day at the shop for the first time. I was immediately impressed! Looks bulletproof and like the protected fibers.
They have only one demo model and they didnt seem to optimistic on selling too many.
I dont know why....the sight would last a lifetime and definitely considering putting one on my bow.


----------



## nolejoel

is the offer still out there, I like the sight and I am mgr for a shop that is looking to stock new sights. full draw outdoors in orange park florida. we are the only archery only dealer in town and currently in the process of moving the store to pick up some new bow manufactuers, mathews, hoyt, and bowtech. the shop was already carrying all other major bows. our inventory is one of the best in the north florida area and would like to make it better.

thanks joel


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*i dont know if the giveaway is till active*

I wanted to wait until I had spoken with everyone I knew before I posted.
First of all the shop I shoot for had a Hoyt reveal and I went to support it. The owner of 12 point archery in Covington GA is a good guy and a long time TruBall customer but when I asked if he had seen the new sight he had not. So oi told him he should check them out because I knew he was going at the very least order me one. I talKed to him just the other day to see if my bow had arrived yet, which it had not, but he stopped me in the middle if the conversation and said "By the way, I love that new hunting sight from Tru Ball!" Appearantly he has already sold through jis first order and was putting his second one in. The thing that is wierd is that he heard it from me before his Outtech rep.
Next I spoke to Georgia Outdoor Sports in Hull GA. They sale guns and fishing and clothes as well. So they kinda sale down there archery inventory so I don't think they are going to order any now but I put the bug in their ear for next fall anyway.
Then I spoke to Archery Traditions in Athens GA. They are kinda closed minded on expanding their product line. Kinda like Kicking Wing on Joe Dirt. But all I like is sparklers ans snakes! So not sure how far that will go, but they know it exist. 
Gonna speak to my buddies @ Buck Creek Outdoors in Carrollton Ga and Omega Hardware in Omega Ga too.
Anyway, just trýing to spread the word. If I'm to late for the giveaway, that sucks. Hopefully not.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

P M Sent.


----------



## nywell

*Bristol Outdoors*

I'm off to 'spread the word' to my pro shop.
That's Bristol Outdoors, Bloomfield, NY. I'm heading there to get my drop away rest mounted and tuned.


----------



## destinyseeker

*ax*

gentlemen,I was just recently turned on to your site.After shooting your releases for years,you have sold me on your sites.I recently purchased a 4500,and now,well, I have adbanded Sure loc. I would like to switch my hunting rig to your site.Convince me you have the best,and Ill buy the hat and be your staff shooter in my area.That may not sound like much of an offer,but,here in western Md. that is a tall order.My local archery shop,Backbone mountain,has gotton a couple of your sites in.But they have a Hoyt and a matthews staff shooters there,and True Ball has a ways to go here.I can help you in that order.You see,I have no problem w/ guys shooting my rigs.All i have to do is continue to shoot well,let these guys shoot my rigs,and your quality will keep you in the shop.Im not sure how you get these sites so tight (only because I havent found one that has broken,so I can tear it apart and find out for myself.)
:teeth:


----------



## SAMMYR337

pm sent awesome looking sights look bullet ttt


----------



## SAMMYR337

lets try that again pm sent awesome looking sights look bullet proof


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## SAMMYR337

Been spreading the word on the most exciting looking sight I seen in along time lets keep it at the top. ttt


----------



## SAMMYR337

ttt for this years best looking sight


----------



## RamRock

Great site, i just got 2 of them and ill be spreading the good WORD!


----------



## SAMMYR337

ttt for 09 best looking bow sight can't wait to get mine


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## SAMMYR337

ttt


----------



## Dchiefransom

What size is the pin guard? Is there more than one size available? I have a five pin now with a 2" guard, but with aluminums I don't have room to sight the fifth pin in. I also need to upgrade to a brighter sight.


----------



## SAMMYR337

ttt I can't wait to get mine


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

Bump


----------



## Rnfrazier

I have been trying to get my shop to get in tru products and today when he came back from the ATA show I went and saw him. He was showing me the new TRRU product book and said that I need to see this new sight that they have, it is fantastic.


----------



## smesk403

These sightats are AMAZING and I am personally Making sur that the shop I work for Stocks then this coming year! We got one rep sample and this is without a doubt the toughest, most durable hunting Sight I have ever laid eyes on.


----------



## pt&bw

*I was wondering where they were going*

Ordered mine over four weeks ago thru a large distributor and no reply from Axcel as to when it will be shipped. I guess the paying customers are just funding Axcels ad campaign.


----------



## jrbldr

*axcel armortech hd*

This sight is awsome! My archery shop dealer has them in stock. He also has one set up on his personal bow. I was in there two weeks ago to buy a new reezen, and he let me shoot his monster while finding the right draw length for me. The clarity of the pins is unmatched! So I asked him what brand it was and he showed me them hanging on the peg board. I have never seen a new sight in a black package. The pins were glowing in an underlit store, in an all back package. Pretty convincing for an all enclosed fiber pin. Plus it has Mathews technology built in! One way or another I hope to have one on my rig by Oct.


----------



## jrbldr

*In addition:*

I was wondering if anyone knew if they were going to produce any in a camo version to match any new patterns out there?


----------



## dancingfool

WOWWWW!!! what i can say as of now, i have just got my NEW BT SENTINEL and added a armortech to it.. i used it today in my circuit shoot here in FL. WOWWW.. the only problem i had with it was the pins were to BRITE. (lol) the .019 are to big for me when i am use to shooting .010. i ended up in third place , lol , not the sights fault..having said this i have talked to several of the local archery shops in my area some have heard of the site and somehavent. my thoughts to them were if you would like to build ur sells,get a variety of a great product that they need to contact T.R.U , meaning the armortech, armortech HD, and the AXCEL's which is my next purchase . the 3000 have heard nothing but good things with this sight.. 
i would like to take a second and thank all of the fellows and fellowettes for what you have done for our sport. keep up the great work...... ( if i had only known about 7 pins and .010... my bad luck , be goin back to the locals here in central florida to let them know again about the products and the DIFFERENT SIZES they come in.. 
take care ur fellow ARCHER and sportsman......


----------



## 3Fletch

Send me one..... 

I just visited my local shop and bought the first one they recieved. A 7 pin .19, let me tell you they are great sights. I liked it so well the local shop has one more on order (7 pin .19) for my Monster when it comes in. 

My local pro shop is Dewclaw archery in Medford Oregon....

Send me another 7 Pin .19 for one of the other bows in my collection. Heck I already bought two of them.....


----------



## Bowhunter_227

*How do I get one of the new Armortech's to try out and film with?*

I would like to try out the new Armortech. I am M2D pro staff as well as summitt treestand pro staff. I am in the Army and I video hunts for M2D's Living the Dream. Thanks


----------



## ml clower

i waited 2 months for them to come in. i gave up and got the spott hogg. the only way i will know which one is best is if u give me one. i did pick up a new t.b. release. love it. i shop at east texas archery in new diana tx


----------



## E11PIPEMAN

Let me start by saying that i bought on of these simply by looking on the sight and doing the research...im not pro, but im a good shooter and i know alot of archers. Since i started shooting this sight three of my friends and my father have bought this simply on my reccommendation, and the amount that i rave about this sight. There are two bow shops around where i live in tampa fl. and neither carry them. They tried selling me some other sights but i said no way. One of the shops have heard of them(arrowhead archery) and said they were great but they didnt know if they were going to start carrying them or when. The other...log cabin archery hasnt even heard of them. So all i can say is great product, and im trying to help you guys by word of mouth and get moe shops to carry your product. At the same time I would love to have one for my other bow or to give to my brother who cant afford one. Thanks for a great product!


----------

